# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Եղբայրները աղջիկների կյանքում

## Tigana

Ժողովուրդ եկեք մի հատ էս թեման նայենք էլի;
Ուրեմ էս վերջերս մի շարք աղջիկների մոտ նկատում եմ աննորմալ բաներ:
Իրանք բողոքում են,որ իրենց եղբայրները խիստ են իրենց նկատմամբ,և չեն թողնի ասենք ` գնալ դիսկո:Նույնիսկ մեկը ասում է ,թե խանութ գնալուց իր եղբայրը ասում է,թե 15 րոպեից տանը կլինես:Ձեզանից քանիը նման բան կթողեն իրենց քրոջը,և կան աղջիկներ,որոնք ուզում են գնան դիսկո ակումբ ու նման խնդիրներ ունեն??????????

----------


## Լէգնա

Քուրս պատուհանի նայի դուրս, գլխին տապոռ   :LOL: 
քուրս էս թեմայում բողոքի` ճակատին գնդակ  :LOL: 


Մնում է թեմա  բացեք, թե ինչո՞ւ հարևանի մարդուն դուր է գալիս սպիտակ ներքնազգեստ,իսկ տան մարդուն` չներքնազգեստ  :LOL:

----------


## Tigana

> Քուրս պատուհանի նայի դուրս, գլխին տապոռ  
> քուրս էս թեմայում բողոքի` ճակատին գնդակ


Լավ ա,բայց տապոռի տեղն էլ գնդակ էլի:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Լավ թեմա է: Գրեթե սրա նման թեմա արդեն կա «Մի հատ զանգեմ, Վալոդիկիցս հարցնեմ, տեսնեմ` թողնում ա, թե չԷ»:
Սակայն սա միքիչ տարբեր է:  :Smile: 
Ես քույր ունեմ, հիմա Հայաստանում չէ, բայց ամառների գալիս է: Ասեմ, որ նա  ինձնից շուտ է տնից դուրս գալիս և ինձնից ուշ վերադառնում: Ինչ ուզում ա թող անի: Ի վերջո չափահաս ա չէ, պիտի գիտակցի իր արարքները, հետո մինչև քանի՞ տարեկան իրա հետևից պիտի ընկնեմ: Համ էլ գիտեմ, որ եթե հանկարծ իրեն ասեմ «շուտ կգաս», պատերազմն անխուսափելի է: Նենց որ, թողնում եմ, ինչ ուզում ա անի:

Լավ եմ անում  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Քուրս պատուհանի նայի դուրս, գլխին տապոռ  
> քուրս էս թեմայում բողոքի` ճակատին գնդակ 
> 
> 
> Մնում է թեմա  բացեք, թե ինչո՞ւ հարևանի մարդուն դուր է գալիս սպիտակ ներքնազգեստ,իսկ տան մարդուն` չներքնազգեստ


Այս խոսքերի հետևում տեսնում եմ, թաքնված մի բան:
Շատերն են ասում, որ դա լավ բան չէ: Բայց իրականում կան աղջիկները ովքեր իրենց ներսում հպարտանում են, որ «եղբայր» ունեն, ով ամբողջ օրը իր մասին է մտածում՝ դասի գնալուց, դասից տուն գալուց, հեռախոս պատասխանելուց…
Լեգնա, դու քեզ կաբացհայտե՞ս, որ խնդրեմ, որովհետև ես քո մասին ուրշ կարծիքներ ունեմ և այդ կարծիքները քո գրառման հետ չեն համապատասխանում  :Blush:

----------

Yevuk (30.08.2010), Էլիզե (25.04.2010)

----------


## Tigana

> Լավ թեմա է: 
> Ես քույր ունեմ, հիմա Հայաստանում չէ, բայց ամառների գալիս է: Ասեմ, որ նա  ինձնից շուտ է տնից դուրս գալիս և ինձնից ուշ վերադառնում: Ինչ ուզում ա թող անի: Ի վերջո չափահաս ա չէ, պիտի գիտակցի իր արարքները, հետո մինչև քանի՞ տարեկան իրա հետևից պիտի ընկնեմ: Համ էլ գիտեմ, որ եթե հանկարծ իրեն ասեմ «շուտ կգաս», պատերազմն անխուսափելի է: Նենց որ, թողնում եմ, ինչ ուզում ա անի:
> 
> P


Լավ,եթե չափահաս ա,բան չունեմ ասելու,արդեն ինքն ա պատասխան տալիս իրա արածների համար,բայց ասենք մինչև 20 տարեկան?

----------


## Second Chance

> Լավ,եթե չափահաս ա,բան չունեմ ասելու,արդեն ինքն ա պատասխան տալիս իրա արածների համար,բայց ասենք մինչև 20 տարեկան?


Չափահասությունը սկսվում է 18 տարեկանից  :Tongue: 

կասեմ շատ կարճ :Ok: 
Հաճելի է երբ եղբայրը ուշադիր է  քրոջ հանդեպ ,բայց լավ չի, երբ այդ ուշադրությունը կոնտրոլի է վերածվում :Wink:

----------


## Tigana

> Չափահասությունը սկսվում է 18 տարեկանից


Գիտեմ,բայց դե ուզում եմ ասեմ 20 տարեկանից հետո եղբայրը պիտի ազատ թողնի քրոջը:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Լավ,եթե չափահաս ա,բան չունեմ ասելու,արդեն ինքն ա պատասխան տալիս իրա արածների համար,բայց ասենք մինչև 20 տարեկան?


Մինչև 20 տարեկան չափահաս ա  :Tongue: 
Լավ ասենք մինչև 16:
Լավ, ի՞նչ պիտի անի, որ ես դրան դեմ լինեմ: Ընկե՞ր ունենա, թե գնա ինքնասպանություն գործի: Եթե սիրտը ընկեր է ուզում, թող ունենա՝ իր ընկերն է լինելու, իմը չէ: Եթե ուզում է ինքնասպանություն գործի, եթե մտքին դրել ա, ով ուզում ա լինի մեկ ա ինքն իր անելիքը կանի, եղբայրը հաստատ իրեն չի խանգառի:

Ավելի կոնկրետ ինձ ասա, ի՞նչ անի աղջիկը, որ եղբայրը թույլ չտա: Երկուսն էլ մարդ են: Երկուսն էլ իրավունք ունեն մարդու նման ապրեն: Որևէ տարբերություն չպետք է լինի իրար մեջ: Ինչո՞ւ տղան ուրախանա, իսկ աղջիկը տանը նստի աման լվա: Ինչո՞ւ տղան զբաղվի քաղաքականությամբ, իսկ աղջիկը՝ ոչ… ինչո՞ւ

----------

laro (13.08.2011), Yevuk (30.08.2010), Էլիզե (25.04.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ավելի կոնկրետ ինձ ասա, ի՞նչ անի աղջիկը, որ եղբայրը թույլ չտա: Երկուսն էլ մարդ են: Երկուսն էլ իրավունք ունեն մարդու նման ապրեն: Որևէ տարբերություն չպետք է լինի իրար մեջ: Ինչո՞ւ տղան ուրախանա, իսկ աղջիկը տանը նստի աման լվա: Ինչո՞ւ տղան զբաղվի քաղաքականությամբ, իսկ աղջիկը՝ ոչ… ինչո՞ւ


Ինչո՞ւ տղան ազատ սեռական կյանքով ապրի, աղջիկը` ոչ .
չէ Սասուլիկ  :LOL: 
լսեք  :Smile:  այս շարքը կարելի է հա թվարկել, բայց ախր այնպիսի գերհոգևոր թեմա եք բացում ու անհասկանալի պատճառով, եթե դու քույր ունես,որին արգելում ես որոշ բաներ կամ հակառակը խրախուսում ես,դա ձեր խնդիրն է, ձեր քուրուապեր ջերմ հարաբերությունն է, ու դա բնավ չի վերաբերվում ոչ-ոք ի  :Smile:

----------


## Tigana

> Մինչև 20 տարեկան չափահաս ա 
> Լավ ասենք մինչև 16:
> Լավ, ի՞նչ պիտի անի, որ ես դրան դեմ լինեմ: Ընկե՞ր ունենա, թե գնա ինքնասպանություն գործի: Եթե սիրտը ընկեր է ուզում, թող ունենա՝ իր ընկերն է լինելու, իմը չէ: Եթե ուզում է ինքնասպանություն գործի, եթե մտքին դրել ա, ով ուզում ա լինի մեկ ա ինքն իր անելիքը կանի, եղբայրը հաստատ իրեն չի խանգառի:
> 
> Ավելի կոնկրետ ինձ ասա, ի՞նչ անի աղջիկը, որ եղբայրը թույլ չտա: Երկուսն էլ մարդ են: Երկուսն էլ իրավունք ունեն մարդու նման ապրեն: Որևէ տարբերություն չպետք է լինի իրար մեջ: Ինչո՞ւ տղան ուրախանա, իսկ աղջիկը տանը նստի աման լվա: Ինչո՞ւ տղան զբաղվի քաղաքականությամբ, իսկ աղջիկը՝ ոչ… ինչո՞ւ


Մի րոպե,աղջիկը դա տղա չի:Լավ ա չասեցիր ինչու պիտի տղան լեվի գնա իսկ աղջիկը մինչև ամուսնությունը կույս մնա:
Իսկ 16 տարեկան աղջկա խելքը այնքան հասուն չի,դրա համար եղբայրը պիտի հետևի:
Մի քանի օր առաջ մի աղջիկ գրել էր,թե խի են գալիս ընկերություն անում հետո էլ խայտառակ անում աղջիկներին:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ինչո՞ւ տղան ազատ սեռական կյանքով ապրի, աղջիկը` ոչ .
> չէ Սասուլիկ


Ինչո՞ւ չէ: Բայց դու իմ հարցին չպատասխանեցիր  :Beee: 



> լսեք  այս շարքը կարելի է հա թվարկել, բայց ախր այնպիսի գերհոգևոր թեմա եք բացում ու անհասկանալի պատճառով, եթե դու քույր ունես,որին արգելում ես որոշ բաներ կամ հակառակը խրախուսում ես,դա ձեր խնդիրն է, ձեր քուրուապեր ջերմ հարաբերությունն է, ու դա բնավ չի վերաբերվում ոչ-ոք ի


Եթե քեզ չի հետաքրքրում այս թեման, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ բոլորին չպետք է հետաքրքրի: Իսկ եթե ուզում ես ինչ-որ իմաստալից բան գրես, խնդրեմ, բայց միայն թե առանց ագրեսիայի:
Թեմա է, որտեղ և՛ աղջիկները կարող են որոշ բաներ սովորեն, և՛ աղջիկների եղբայրները:

----------


## Tigana

> եթե դու քույր ունես,որին արգելում ես որոշ բաներ կամ հակառակը խրախուսում ես,դա ձեր խնդիրն է, ձեր քուրուապեր ջերմ հարաբերությունն է, ու դա բնավ չի վերաբերվում ոչ-ոք ի


Ես իմ օրինակով չեմ ասում,հակառակը ես այդպիսի խնդիր չեմ էլ կարող պատկերացնել ինձ անգամ:
Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասեք,թե ինչի աղջիկները չեն ուզում հասկանալ որոշ պարզ բաներ,այլ միայն լեզվին են տալիս ու բողոքում:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Ինչո՞ւ չէ: Բայց դու իմ հարցին չպատասխանեցիր


Կներես ես չգիտեմ,դու տղա ես թե աղջիկ քաղաքացի ջան???

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ես իմ օրինակով չեմ ասում,հակառակը ես այդպիսի խնդիր չեմ էլ կարող պատկերացնել ինձ անգամ:
> Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասեք,թե ինչի աղջիկները չեն ուզում հասկանալ որոշ պարզ բաներ,այլ միայն լեզվին են տալիս ու բողոքում:



Եթե  քույրը բողոքում է եղբորից, չես կարծում ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, որ քույրը դա ասի հենց իր եղբորը և ոչ թե քեզ   :Smile: 

հ.գ. սաս դու ինձ մի ասա ,ինչպես և ինչ գտնեմ թե թեմայի,թե գրառումների մեջ  :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Մի րոպե,աղջիկը դա տղա չի:


Հա էլի, մի րոպե: Ես ասեցի աղջիկը տղա՞ ա: Ես ասեցի, որ աղջիկներն էլ են մարդ ու համոզված եմ, որ դրանում բոլորն են համակարծիք (հուսով եմ):



> Լավ ա չասեցիր ինչու պիտի տղան լեվի գնա իսկ աղջիկը մինչև ամուսնությունը կույս մնա:


Չ՞եմ ասել: Ասում եմ:  :Smile: 
Ու պահանջում եմ այդ հարցի պատասխանը:



> Իսկ 16 տարեկան աղջկա խելքը այնքան հասուն չի,դրա համար եղբայրը պիտի հետևի:
> Մի քանի օր առաջ մի աղջիկ գրել էր,թե խի են գալիս ընկերություն անում հետո էլ խայտառակ անում աղջիկներին:


Հմմ… ուզում ես ասել, որ տղաները 16 տարեկանում հասուն են լինո՞ւմ: Ասեմ, որ բժիշկների կողմից ապացուցված է, որ աղջիկները մտային առումով ավելի շուտ են հասունանում քան տղաները: Այսինքն աղջիկը 16 տարեկանում ունի նույնքան հասունություն, որքան կունենար մի տղա 18 տարեկանում: Հետևաբար հասունության հարցը դնում եմ մի կողմ:
Մարդիկ կան, որ 40 տարեկան հասակում գործում են մեծ սխալներ: Ի՞նչ է, իրենց էլ է պետք ինչ-որ հետևող մարդ:
Ես գտնում եմ, որ դաստիրակչությունը պետք է լինի ինքնուրույն որոշ տարիքից հետո: Ավելի լավ է, ինքդ դաստիրակվես քո սեփական սխալներից քան ուրիշի ճնշման տակ երբեք այդ սխալները չնկատես:

----------


## Tigana

> Եթե  քույրը բողոքում է եղբորից, չես կարծում ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, որ քույրը դա ասի հենց իր եղբորը և ոչ թե քեզ  
> )


Իհարկե`ոչ!!! :Angry2: 

Տենց լիներ ֆորումը անիմաստ կլիներ: 

Սա ակումբ է:

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց



> Հմմ… ուզում ես ասել, որ տղաները 16 տարեկանում հասուն են լինո՞ւմ: Ասեմ, որ բժիշկների կողմից ապացուցված է, որ աղջիկները մտային առումով ավելի շուտ են հասունանում քան տղաները: Այսինքն աղջիկը 16 տարեկանում ունի նույնքան հասունություն, որքան կունենար մի տղա 18 տարեկանում: Հետևաբար հասունության հարցը դնում եմ մի կողմ:
> Մարդիկ կան, որ 40 տարեկան հասակում գործում են մեծ սխալներ: Ի՞նչ է, իրենց էլ է պետք ինչ-որ հետևող մարդ:
> Ես գտնում եմ, որ դաստիրակչությունը պետք է լինի ինքնուրույն որոշ տարիքից հետո: Ավելի լավ է, ինքդ դաստիրակվես քո սեփական սխալներից քան ուրիշի ճնշման տակ երբեք այդ սխալները չնկատես:


Նախ բժիշկները շատ բան են արել,կներեք իհարկե:Ես կյանքիս մեջ տենց բան չտեսա:
Հետո էլ էդ որ երկրի բժիշկներն են նման բան արել իրանց երկրում,Ամերիկայի? Ուրեմ երևի Ընդեղ տղաները ծնվում են մտավոր ավելի թույլ:

Իսկ գիտես թե ինչն է իսկապես ապացուցված?
Այն որ տղաները անում են այն ինչ իրենց լոգիկան է թելադրում ,դա առաջին հերթին,իսկ աղջիկները առաջին հերթին առաջնորդվում են ինստինկտների,հետո զգացմունքների միջոցով:      Ապացույց? Ուղակի երկար կլինի հավես չունեմ:

Եվ հետո,ես էլ էի մտածում,որ ավելի լավ է սովորեմ իմ սխալների վրա,և գիտես ինչ եղավ?
Քիչ էր մնում ես անմեղ տեղը 3-7 տարի զրկվեյի ազատությունիցս,և իմ մեջ եմ պահում դա,չեմ ասում լրիվությամբ,թե էդ պատահարը ոնց ա եղել,ու ամբողջ կյանքս էլ կպահեմ:Լավ ա տենց ապրելը

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Կներես ես չգիտեմ,դու տղա ես թե աղջիկ քաղաքացի ջան???


Ես մարդ եմ  :Smile:  Ի՞նչ կարևոր է, տղա թե աղջիկ: Որևէ դեպքում ինձ հետ ուրիշ ձև կխոսե՞ս:



> Նախ բժիշկները շատ բան են արել,կներեք իհարկե:Ես կյանքիս մեջ տենց բան չտեսա:
> Հետո էլ էդ որ երկրի բժիշկներն են նման բան արել իրանց երկրում,Ամերիկայի? Ուրեմ երևի Ընդեղ տղաները ծնվում են մտավոր ավելի թույլ:


Հա, էլի Ամերիկան չեմ սիրում, բայց դե բժշկությունը լավ էլ առաջ է այնտեղ:



> Իսկ գիտես թե ինչն է իսկապես ապացուցված?
> Այն որ տղաները անում են այն ինչ իրենց լոգիկան է թելադրում ,դա առաջին հերթին,իսկ աղջիկները առաջին հերթին առաջնորդվում են ինստինկտների,հետո զգացմունքների միջոցով:      Ապացույց? Ուղակի երկար կլինի հավես չունեմ:


Ըհը, քանի որ աղջկան ինստինկտներն են առաջին աշախատում, ապա կողքից պետք չէ «տղայավարի» լոգիկան գործի դնել: Ինչո՞ւ պետք է աղջիկը վարվի այնպես ինչպես տղան է տրամաբանում: Ասենք դա նույնն է, ինչ ուրիշը ինձ ասի, թե ինչ անեմ ու ոնց անեմ: Հայաստանում տարածված է դրան պատասխանել դանակներով՝ «դու ո՞վ դառար, որ ինձ ուղղություն ցույց տաս» արտահայտություններով, անկախ նրանից թե դիմացինը լինի իր կինը, ընկերուհին, եղբայրը կամ ընկերը: Հայ «տղամարդու» մոտ, միայն խնողի խոսքն է այսպես կոչված «ասնավանի»:



> Եվ հետո,ես էլ էի մտածում,որ ավելի լավ է սովորեմ իմ սխալների վրա,և գիտես ինչ եղավ?
> Քիչ էր մնում ես անմեղ տեղը 3-7 տարի զրկվեյի ազատությունիցս,և իմ մեջ եմ պահում դա,չեմ ասում լրիվությամբ,թե էդ պատահարը ոնց ա եղել,ու ամբողջ կյանքս էլ կպահեմ:Լավ ա տենց ապրելը


Ճիշտն ասած, էս մասը լավ չհասկացա  :Blush:

----------


## Tigana

> Ես մարդ եմ  Ի՞նչ կարևոր է, տղա թե աղջիկ: Որևէ դեպքում ինձ հետ ուրիշ ձև կխոսե՞ս:
> 
> Ուրիշ ձև չե,ուզում էի իմանալ ազջիկ ես,որը կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ սեքսով զբաղվել մինչև ամուսնությունը,թե չէ:





> Ըհը, քանի որ աղջկան ինստինկտներն են առաջին աշախատում, ապա կողքից պետք չէ «տղայավարի» լոգիկան գործի դնել: Ինչո՞ւ պետք է աղջիկը վարվի այնպես ինչպես տղան է տրամաբանում:»:


Ինչ ես ասում,չեմ հասկանում,երևի ճիշտ չես հասկացել:




> Ճիշտն ասած, էս մասը լավ չհասկացա :


Պետք էլ չի,մի քիչ տաքացա:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Միայն մի բան եմ ուզում փաստել. _Արգելված պտուղը քաղցր է_… ու ի՞նչ, կարծում եք, երբ եղբայրը արգելի քրոջն ասենք կարճ շրջազգեստ հագնել, ապա քույրը լուռ կենթարկվի՞: Իհարկե նա երկար փեշերով տնից դուրս կգա, կմտնի մի որևէ խուլ անկյուն, ու այդ երկար փեշերը կվերածվեն կարճ շրջազգեստի: Նման մի տեսարանի ես ինքս եմ վկա եղել: Աղջիկը (որ հորաքրոջս աղջկա ընկերուհին էր) տնից դուրս էր գալիս բավական համեստ հագնված, առանց կոսմետիկայի,  գալիս էր հորաքրոջս տուն, այնտեղ "կարգի բերում" իրեն, նոր շարունակում էր ճանապարհը:
Ինքս երբեք չեմ ողջունել եղբայրների ստվերի տակ ապրող քույրերին: Ինքս մեծ եղբայր չունեմ, բայց չեմ կարծում թե լուռ ու մունջ կենթարկվեի նրան: Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ անհատականություն է ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի բռնանալ դիմացինի կամքին, լինի նա ազգակցական, թե տարիքային տարբերությամբ անձնավորություն: Թող յուրաքանչյուրն իմանա, որ միայն ու միայն իր կյանքն է պարտավոր կառավարելու… Ու չնայած նա կարող է պատասխանատվություն զգալ դիմացինի հանդեպ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նա պիտի իր սեփական կարծիքը փաթաթի նրան:

----------

Yevuk (30.08.2010)

----------


## Tigana

> Միայն մի բան եմ ուզում փաստել. _Արգելված պտուղը քաղցր է_… ու ի՞նչ, կարծում եք, երբ եղբայրը արգելի քրոջն ասենք կարճ շրջազգեստ հագնել, ապա քույրը լուռ կենթարկվի՞: Իհարկե նա երկար փեշերով տնից դուրս կգա, կմտնի մի որևէ խուլ անկյուն, ու այդ երկար փեշերը կվերածվեն կարճ շրջազգեստի: Նման մի տեսարանի ես ինքս եմ վկա եղել: Աղջիկը (որ հորաքրոջս աղջկա ընկերուհին էր) տնից դուրս էր գալիս բավական համեստ հագնված, առանց կոսմետիկայի, գալիս էր հորաքրոջս տուն, այնտեղ "կարգի բերում" իրեն, նոր շարունակում էր ճանապարհը:
> Ինքս երբեք չեմ ողջունել եղբայրների ստվերի տակ ապրող քույրերին: Ինքս մեծ եղբայր չունեմ, բայց չեմ կարծում թե լուռ ու մունջ կենթարկվեի նրան: Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ անհատականություն է ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի բռնանալ դիմացինի կամքին, լինի նա ազգակցական, թե տարիքային տարբերությամբ անձնավորություն: Թող յուրաքանչյուրն իմանա, որ միայն ու միայն իր կյանքն է պարտավոր կառավարելու… Ու չնայած նա կարող է պատասխանատվություն զգալ դիմացինի հանդեպ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նա պիտի իր սեփական կարծիքը փաթաթի նրան:


Ստեղ խոսքը չի գնում նրա մասին ինչ դու կարծում ես:Չգիտեմ քանի տարեկան ես,բայց մի 22 կլինես:
Սեփական կարծիքը փաթաթելն ու բռնանալը ոչ ոք չի խրախուսում:
Տղամարդը իրավունք ունի իր քրոջը կամ կնոջը ուղղություն ցույց տա:
Եթե ձեր եղբայրը ասում է թսինչ բանը սենց մի արա,ուրեմը կարող է բացատրել,թե ինչու :Օրինակ ես համարյա երբեք ստիպված չեմ եղել դա բացատրել...
Բայց եթե ձեր եղբայրը(եթե դուք ի վիճակի չեք հասկանալ ) ձեզ ասում է , թե դիսկո ակումբ,մի գնա,որովհետև այնտեղ հետաքրքիր չի լինի...այնտեղ կտեսնես....այնտեղ ինչ որ մեկը քեզ կմոտիկանա,կհրավիրի պարելու,բայց ոչ միայն պարելու համար...արի ավելի լավ ա էսինչ օրըն ընկերուհիներիդ հրավիրիր տուն և եթե ուզում ես պարել...
ու էդքանից հետո աղջիկը գնում ա,ինքը ուղղակի թքում ա եղբոր երեսին,պատվին:

Ես սենց եմ կարծում.ով ուր ուզում ա թող գնա,ինչ ուզում ա թող անի:
Իսկ եթե ինձ կհարցնեն,թե կթողնես արդյոք քո քրոջը դիսկոտեկ,ես կպատասխանեմ,_Երբ քույրս փոքր է և չի հասկանում`կարգելեմ,բայց իմ քույրերը արդեն իմ տարիքի են ու չեն էլ ուզում գնալ նման տեղեր:

----------


## Մանե

Իսկ ես միշտ երազել եմ հարազատ եղբայր ունենալ :Love: 
Միշտ մտածել եմ,որ շատ ըմբոստ եմ ու չեմ լսի ասածները,բայց հիմա հասկանում եմ որ տենց չի :Blush:  :Smile: 
Չնայած երևի ես էլ չէի թույլ տա,որ ինձ նկատողություն անի :Wink: 
Բայց դե ինչ արած,եղբայր չունեմ :Sad:  Էդ էլ մի բան չի :Wink: 
իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա եղբոր հրամայելուն,ապա դա գալիս ա քրոջ մի քանի սխալ քայլերից,որից հետո կորցնում ա վստահությունը: Իհարկե նկատի չունեմ երդվյալ խոսացողներին  :Tongue:

----------


## Tigana

Ուղղակի զարմացած եմ Քաղաքացիյի ասածներից: :Angry2:

----------


## Ֆելո

եղբայրը իրավունք ունի քրոջը ուղղություն ցույց տալու, եթե նկատումա որ քույրը մի բան էն չի անում(ասեմ, որ հակառակն էլ կարողա լինել). ես նա չեմ ընդունում, որ եղբայրը քրոջը խանութ գնալուց ասումա 15 րոպեից կգաս տուն. բայց ես էլ հաստատ քրոջս չէի թողնի, որ մենակ կամ իր ընկերուհիների հետ գնար դիսկո, քանի որ մոտավորապես տեղյակ եմ թե ինչա կատարվում այնտեղ

----------


## Tigana

> եղբայրը իրավունք ունի քրոջը ուղղություն ցույց տալու, եթե նկատումա որ քույրը մի բան էն չի անում(ասեմ, որ հակառակն էլ կարողա լինել). ես նա չեմ ընդունում, որ եղբայրը քրոջը խանութ գնալուց ասումա 15 րոպեից կգաս տուն. բայց ես էլ հաստատ քրոջս չէի թողնի, որ մենակ կամ իր ընկերուհիների հետ գնար դիսկո, քանի որ մոտավորապես տեղյակ եմ թե ինչա կատարվում այնտեղ


 
Ուղղակի մի բան ավելացնեմ,որ երևի քույրը թույլ ա տվել,որ եղբայրը դաժե խանութ գնալուց ա ժամ դնում:Թե չե եդ աստիճանի խիստ եղբորը ոչ ոք չի խրախուսի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հենց էս թեման տեսա, ակամա էն Վալոդիկի թեման հիշեցի։  :Jpit:  Բայց դե ինչքան էլ նման լինի, նույնը չի։  :Wink: 




> Հաճելի է երբ եղբայրը ուշադիր է  քրոջ հանդեպ ,բայց լավ չի, երբ այդ ուշադրությունը կոնտրոլի է վերածվում


Համաձայն եմ։ Ուշադիր լինել չի նշանակում բռնանալ։ 
Դժվարությամբ եմ պատկերացնում, որ իմ եղբորից ավելի ուշադիր ու հոգատար եղբայր կարող է լինել, բայց չեմ հիշում էնպիսի դեպք, որ նա իմ կամքի վրա բռնացած լինի... (կարո՞ղ ա պատճառն էն ա, որ ես երբեք դիսկոտեկ գնալու ցանկություն ու մտադրություն չեմ ունեցել...  :Shok:   :LOL: ) 

Գիտեք, շատ բան ընտանիքից է գալիս, եղբայրների դեպքում՝ կոնկրետ հորից։ Եթե ուշադրություն դարձնեք, բռնակալ եղբայրների հայրերը, որպես կանոն, բռնակալ ամուսիններ են, և բոլորովին պատահական չէ, որ տղան էլ, ինչ տեսնում, սովորում է, քանի որ սեփական օրինակից ավելի հզոր դաստիարակչական միջոց չկա։ Եվ տարիքը, հավատացեք, հիմնականում նշանակություն չունի։ Բազմաթիվ ծանոթներ ունեմ, որոնց մի քանի տարով իրենցից փոքր եղբայրները բռի մեջ են պահում՝ հսկելով նրանց ամեն մի քայլը և արգելելով բազմաթիվ բաներ։ Բացի դրանից, մի՞թե հնարավոր է, որ եղբայրը անհարկի խիստ լինի, իսկ հայրը դրան տեղյակ չլինի։ Երևի դժվար է հավատալ նման բանի։ Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ հայրն արդարացնում է որդու պահվածքը, քանի որ ինքն էլ է էդպիսին. ժամանակին նույնպիսի եղբայր է եղել, հիմա էլ համանման ամուսին է։ 
Ճիշտ է, եղբայրս ինձանից մի քանի տարով փոքր է, բայց համոզված եմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ մեծ լիներ, ոչինչ չէր փոխվի, քանի որ մեր մտերմությունն ու հոգեհարազատությունը թույլ չեն տվել, որ  ես նույնիսկ նրա՝ ինձնից փոքր լինելը երբևէ զգամ։ Ճիշտ է, բոլոր ընտանիքներում էլ, որքան էլ համերաշխ ու ջերմ հարաբերություններ լինեն, պատահում են տարաձայնություններ, բայց քաղաքակիրթ ընտանիքներում դրանք լուծվում են մտերմիկ զրույցների, ընտանեկան խաղաղ քննարկումների ու պարզաբանումների միջոցով։ 




> Մինչև 20 տարեկան չափահաս ա 
> Լավ ասենք մինչև 16:
> Լավ, ի՞նչ պիտի անի, որ ես դրան դեմ լինեմ: Ընկե՞ր ունենա, թե գնա ինքնասպանություն գործի: Եթե սիրտը ընկեր է ուզում, թող ունենա՝ իր ընկերն է լինելու, իմը չէ: Եթե ուզում է ինքնասպանություն գործի, եթե մտքին դրել ա, ով ուզում ա լինի մեկ ա ինքն իր անելիքը կանի, եղբայրը հաստատ իրեն չի խանգառի:


Սաս, բայց քո ասածից էլ արդեն ազատությունից «սահուն» անցում է կատարվում դեպի անտարբերություն ու  թքողական վերաբերմունք, ինչն էլ արդեն մյուս ծայրահեղությունն է...  :Bad:  Եթե գիտես, որ քույրդ մտադիր է ինքնասպան լինել, իսկ դու ոչ մի կերպ չես փորձում միջամտել, նրան հետ պահել այդ արարքից, ապա այդ երևույթը ես այլ կերպ անվանել չեմ կարող, քան անտարբերություն, ինչը նույնիսկ շատ ավելի վատ է, քան ավելորդ խստությունը... Ո՞վ ասեց, թե մարդուն ինքնասպանությունից կամ որևէ այլ բացասական արարքից հետ պահելու միակ ձևը բռնությունն է։ Դրանից շատ ավելի մարդկային ու ավելի արդյունավետ մեթոդ գոյություն ունի՝ հանգիստ զրուցել ու  մարդկային լեզվով հասկացնել։  :Wink: 




> Երբ քույրս փոքր է և չի հասկանում`կարգելեմ,բայց իմ քույրերը *արդեն* իմ տարիքի են ու չեն էլ ուզում գնալ նման տեղեր:


 :Blink:  Արդե՞ն... Այսինքն՝ ժամանակ կար, երբ դեռ քո տարիքի չէի՞ն։  :LOL:  Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ես նկատի ունեցել, բայց գրածիդ մեջ հաստատ մի բան էն չի...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Tigana

:Blink:  Արդե՞ն... Այսինքն՝ ժամանակ կար, երբ դեռ քո տարիքի չէի՞ն։  :LOL:  Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ես նկատի ունեցել, բայց գրածիդ մեջ հաստատ մի բան էն չի...  :Xeloq: [/quote]

ՉԷ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԱՍԵԼ 18_19 ՏԱՐԵԿԱՆ ԵՆ;Առաջ էլ էին իմ տարիքի,բայց անչափահաս էին:
Ես էսօր հպարտ եմ իմ քույրերով ու նրանով,որ իրենց դաստիարակության մեջ ես էլ եմ դեր ունեցել:
 Ճիշտ ես ասում,բայց միշտ չի,որ որդին հոր կերպարն ա ընդորինակում...

----------


## Ծով

Առաջինը..ես դիսկո չեմ սիրում..բայց որ սիրեի, ախպորս կխնդրեի մի օր տանել :LOL: 
Իրականում ծայրահեղության հասնող արգելքներն ամեն մեկն իր ձևով է բացատրում...
Ես կյանքում խնդիրներ չեմ ունեցել։ Ախպերս միշտ էլ իմացել ա՝ ուր եմ գնում, ում հետ, ինչի համար..
Շատ դեպքերում ինձ մաքսիմալ հաճելի ա եղել, որ հենց ինքն էլ ինձ հետ գա..
դե հացի խանութ գնալ, զիբիլ թափել և այլն../կարելի ա ասել..չեմ անում/
վայ, մամա ջան էս ինչ փափուկ մեծացա...
չէ...
Կարևորը վստահությունն ա...
Փորձեք հիմնովին պարզել, թե ինչուձեզ զանազան բաներ չեն թողնում..գուցե սկսեք հասկանալ միմյանց՝ առանց նախապես հոխորտալու...
Եթե իրոք անհանգստությունն ա պատճառը, ապա Ձեր նյարդային կապկպվածության վիճակն ավելի կանհանգստացնի, եթե տարբերակ գտնեք բացատրելու ու հասկանելու իրար..
Իսկ եթե վստահություն չկա Ձեր հանդեպ, էդ արդեն ողբերգություն ա...
Եթե պարզապես ուրիշներին չեն վստահում../ փախցնողը ախպոր աչքի դեմից էլ կփախցնի :LOL: /
Իսկ օրինակ թույլ չտալ՝ պատճառաբանելով ասենք /ես էս ասում եմ, քանի որ շատ տղաներից եմ լսել/ «լավ» աղջիկները դիսկո չեն գնում..
Ես կասեմ..լավ աղջիկն ամեն տեղն էլ լավն է...ու լիքը «վատ» աղջիկներ ամեն օր էդ նույն լավերի կողքով անցնում -դառնում են..տնից դուրս չգա՞ն... :LOL: 
Ծիծաղալու ա...
Հասարակ մի օրինակ էլ բերեմ..
Երբ առաջին անգամ ահավոր շատ էի ուզում գալ ակումբի հանդիպմանը, ախպերս չէր թողնում...
Բացատրեցի իրան, թե ինչքան կարևոր է ինձ համար։ Թե ինչքան մեծ է ցանկությունը ու խնդրեցի ինձ հետ գալ...
Ախպերս եկավ, տեսավ ինչ մարդիկ են ու թեպետ հետագայում համարյա չընկերակցեց ինձ, բայց չընդդիմացավ այլևս... :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Ամեն մարդ իր կյանքն ունի...և կյանքում ինքնապաշտպանությունն ավելի է պետք գալիս, քան, երբ քեզ են պաշտպանում...ու պետք չի մտածել, հարգելի՛ տղաներ, որ այս կամ այն բանը արգելելով քրոջը պաշտպանում եք նրան..կարող է լինել ճիշտ հակառակը...

----------


## Tigana

> ..................................................................................................................................


Բայց պատկերացրա,որ ուզենաիր գնալ դիսկոտեկ:Էդ դեպքում եղբայրդ հո չէր գա հետդ,այլ կմերժեր առանց երկարացնելու:
Ինչ կանեիր?

----------


## Ծով

> Բայց պատկերացրա,որ ուզենաիր գնալ դիսկոտեկ:Էդ դեպքում եղբայրդ հո չէր գա հետդ,այլ կմերժեր առանց երկարացնելու:
> Ինչ կանեիր?


Նույն բանը, ինչ խորհուրդ տվեցի..կքննարկեի նրա հետ՝ ինչու չի կարելի...
Ի դեպ..շատ կարևոր եմ համարում, որ դիսկոտեկ գնալուց, գոնե աղջիկների հետ վստահելի տղաներ լինեն, բա՞...
Իսկ Եղբայրս այնքանով է «լավ» / որ մնացածը չմտածեն, թե իրենք վատն են/ եղբայր, որ հետաքրքրությունս կամ ցանկությունս բավարարելու համար գուցե  գար..
ուղղակի մի բան էլ կա..ինքը ծայրահեղական չի..
Բայց, որ գիտեմ էդ մեկը ինքն էլ չի սիրում, ինչու՞ իրա խաթրով չշարժվեմ... :Wink: 
հենց դա էլ օգնում է, որ նա էլ հաճախ իմ խաթրով գնա...
Փոխըմբռնում...շատ կարևոր է..ու նույնքան կարևոր է յուրաքանչյուր հա-ի ու չէ-ի պատճառը նախապես իմանալ...

----------


## dvgray

Ես մի բան լավ չեմ հասկանում:
Էտ աղջիկները հեր, մեր չունե՞ն:
Թե հերն եւ մերը ի պաշտոնե  դաստիրակում են միայն տղային, որը հետո դառնում է աղջկա /աղջիկների/ ստնտուն, դայակը ու դաստիրակը  :Smile: :
....
Էս ի՞նչ աբսուրդ թեմաներից եք խոսում  :Smile: : 
....
Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, ձեր լոգիկայով, եթե ասենք տղան է ուզում գնա դիսկոտեկա, և քույրը ցանկանում է,  որ նա չգնա և փորձում է  արգելել, ապա կարե՞լի է համարել, որ տղան գնալով այնտեղ պատվազրկում է քրոջը:
....
Համաձայն եմ Ուլուանայի հետ, որ ամեն ինչ հենց ընտանիքի մեծերից՝ հորից ու մորից է գալիս: Ինչ տեսնում են, այն էլ սովորում են:

----------


## Սամվել

Հմմ լավ թեմա է  :Smile: 

Նախ սկսեմ նրանից ոռ 4 քույր ունեմ   :Smile:  ու ոչմի անգամ խնդիր չի առաջացել իրանց հետ տենց հարցերում...բայց դե քանի որ մնացածը շատ մեծ են ինձնից օրինակը բերեմ փոքր/ինձնից 3 տարի մեծ :Jpit: / քրոջս օրինակով ...Տենց հարցերում /ստեղ ընդեղ գնալ չգնալու /պետք չի ասել գիտես չես գնում ու վսյո որովհետև ցակացած նորմալ, գիտակից մարդու մոտ էլ բնական հակազդեցություն կառաջանա, ուղակի պետքա բացատրել թե ինչի պետք չի ու հաստատ ինքը կհասկանա  :Ok:  Օրինակ երեկ քրոջս հետ պետքա գնայինք համերգ բայց ինձ հարմար չէր իրան էլ ասել էի որ առանց ինձ չգնաս/մենակ գնար, ուշ ժամին գալ կա բան կա/ բայց դե լավ էր վերջը հարմարվեցի գործերս դասավորեցի գնացինք ընենց որ ամենակարևորը որ իրար հասկանաք...քույրը անհասկացող ինչոր էակ չի որ ասես չէ ու կանգնես կողք պետքա իրան բացատրես իսկ որ շատա ընդիմանում պետքա փորձես օգնել իրան ճանաչել ճշմարտության այդ կողմը...էդ դեպքում հաստատ պրոբլեմներ չեն լինի  :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

կարգին օջախի մաքուր աղջիկը իրավունք չունի քիթը իրա սենյակից հանելու, ինքը պիտի ամաչի հոր աչքերին նայել… որովհետև ինքը սրբություն աաա~  :Bad: 

ուֆ ուֆ~  :Smile: 

Աֆրիկայում երեխեքը սովից մահանում են, իսկ դուք ինչի հետևից եք ընկել…

Ալիզիկ, ես քեզ սիրում եմ  :Love:  

Դե ես ինքս պուճուր երեխա եմ, ես թեման իմ մասին էլ ա, կարելի ա ասել)) եղբայր ունեմ, ինձանից մեծ… ինքը պարզապես ախպերս չի. ինքը իմ լավագույն ընկերներից ա)) շատ-շատ քիչ մարդիկ կան, եթե իհարկե կան, ում հետ կկարողանամ հանգիստ կիսվել, ինչպես որ նրա հետ  :Smile: 

Համ էլ Ալիզիկս ամեն ինչ գրել ա, պարզապես ասել էի ուզում, որ բոլոր ձեռքերովս կողմ եմ))

----------


## Tigana

> Նույն բանը, ինչ խորհուրդ տվեցի..կքննարկեի նրա հետ՝ ինչու չի կարելի...
> Ի դեպ..շատ կարևոր եմ համարում, որ դիսկոտեկ գնալուց, գոնե աղջիկների հետ վստահելի տղաներ լինեն, բա՞...
> Իսկ Եղբայրս այնքանով է «լավ» / որ մնացածը չմտածեն, թե իրենք վատն են/ եղբայր, որ հետաքրքրությունս կամ ցանկությունս բավարարելու համար գուցե գար..
> ուղղակի մի բան էլ կա..ինքը ծայրահեղական չի..
> Բայց, որ գիտեմ էդ մեկը ինքն էլ չի սիրում, ինչու՞ իրա խաթրով չշարժվեմ...
> հենց դա էլ օգնում է, որ նա էլ հաճախ իմ խաթրով գնա...
> Փոխըմբռնում...շատ կարևոր է..ու նույնքան կարևոր է յուրաքանչյուր հա-ի ու չէ-ի պատճառը նախապես իմանալ...


Ապրես,դու էլ ես իմ քույրերին նման,քույրեր շատ ունեմ,բայց ոչ հարազատ,և կցանկանայի էլի ունենալ,հանձինս`քեզ: :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ես մի բան լավ չեմ հասկանում:
> Էտ աղջիկները հեր, մեր չունե՞ն:
> Թե հերն եւ մերը ի պաշտոնե դաստիրակում են միայն տղային, որը հետո դառնում է աղջկա /աղջիկների/ ստնտուն, դայակը ու դաստիրակը :


Ստեղ ծնոզների դերը էդքան էլ մեծ չի,որովհետև 45 տարեկան `հին սերունդի մարդը,այդպիսի հարցերում կարող է ճիշտ չկողմնորոշվել,չէ որ իրենց ժամանակ շատ բաներ ուրիշ են եղել:Դրա համար ծնողները վստահում են  որդիներին քրոջը հետևելու հարցում:Ու դրա համար աղջիկները բողոքում են եղբայրներից,և դրա համար ես թեման էդ վերնագրով բացեցի:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Հմմ լավ թեմա է 
> 
> Նախ սկսեմ նրանից ոռ 4 քույր ունեմ  ու ոչմի անգամ խնդիր չի առաջացել իրանց հետ տենց հարցերում...բայց դե քանի որ մնացածը շատ մեծ են ինձնից օրինակը բերեմ փոքր/ինձնից 3 տարի մեծ/ քրոջս օրինակով ...Տենց հարցերում /ստեղ ընդեղ գնալ չգնալու /պետք չի ասել գիտես չես գնում ու վսյո որովհետև ցակացած նորմալ, գիտակից մարդու մոտ էլ բնական հակազդեցություն կառաջանա, ուղակի պետքա բացատրել թե ինչի պետք չի ու հաստատ ինքը կհասկանա  Օրինակ երեկ քրոջս հետ պետքա գնայինք համերգ բայց ինձ հարմար չէր իրան էլ ասել էի որ առանց ինձ չգնաս/մենակ գնար, ուշ ժամին գալ կա բան կա/ բայց դե լավ էր վերջը հարմարվեցի գործերս դասավորեցի գնացինք ընենց որ ամենակարևորը որ իրար հասկանաք...քույրը անհասկացող ինչոր էակ չի որ ասես չէ ու կանգնես կողք պետքա իրան բացատրես իսկ որ շատա ընդիմանում պետքա փորձես օգնել իրան ճանաչել ճշմարտության այդ կողմը...էդ դեպքում հաստատ պրոբլեմներ չեն լինի


Լրիվությամբ համաձայն եմ!!!

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ստեղ խոսքը չի գնում նրա մասին ինչ դու կարծում ես:Չգիտեմ քանի տարեկան ես,բայց մի 22 կլինես:


Ընդամենը մի 28 տարեկան եմ ու արդեն բավական շատ եմ հասցել տեսնել կյանքում  :Wink: 




> Սեփական կարծիքը փաթաթելն ու բռնանալը ոչ ոք չի խրախուսում:
> Տղամարդը իրավունք ունի իր քրոջը կամ կնոջը ուղղություն ցույց տա:


Ոչ ոք տղամարդուն բարոյապես նման իրավունք չի տվել: Թե կինը և թե տղամարդը հավասար են աստծո առաջ: Ուրիշ բան, որ մայրիշխանության կամ հայրիշխանության ժամանակափոխության արդյունքում ոմանց շատ, իսկ ոմանց էլ ստրկական քիչ իրավունքներ են վերապահվել: Թե կինը, թե տղամարդը ունեն *բացառապես նույն իրավունքները*: 
Իմ եղբայրը իրավունք չունի ինձ ուղղություն ցույց տալ, քանի որ ես ինքս չափահաս մարդ եմ ու լավ գիտեմ կյանքի բարքերն ու դրվածքը: Ուրիշ բան, որ ստրուկի նման ենթարկվող ձեր քույրերը իրենց ուղեղի բջիջները նեղություն չեն կրում աշխատեցնել ու այդ "աշխատանքը" թողում են ձեր վրա: Ու ի դեպ, դրանում մեղավոր եք միայն դուք - տղամարդիկդ, քանի որ դուք էնքան եք էգոիստաբար այս ու այն կողմ գոռում "ես, ես ու միայն ես", որ իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները արդեն լուռ ու մունջ ենթարվում են ձեզ, միայն ձեր էգոի արձագանքի առաջ ականջները փակելու համար:

----------

Ariadna (26.04.2010), Yevuk (30.08.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ստեղ ծնոզների դերը էդքան էլ մեծ չի,որովհետև 45 տարեկան `հին սերունդի մարդը,այդպիսի հարցերում կարող է ճիշտ չկողմնորոշվել,չէ որ իրենց ժամանակ շատ բաներ ուրիշ են եղել:Դրա համար ծնողները վստահում են որդիներին քրոջը հետևելու հարցում:Ու դրա համար աղջիկները բողոքում են եղբայրներից,և դրա համար ես թեման էդ վերնագրով բացեցի:


Պետք չէ ծնողների դերն այդքան նսեմացնել։ Ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ հին սերնդի մարդիկ են։  :Shok:  Ի՞նչ է, ուրեմն հին սերնդի մարդիկ էս կյանքի բարքերին ու մարդկային հարաբերություններին էն աստիճանի անտեղյակ են, որ իրենց երեխաներն իրենցից լա՞վ են ամեն ինչից գլուխ հանում։ Հավատա, մարդկային հարաբերություններն այնքան չեն փոխվել, որքան որ թվում է։ Բոլոր ժամանակներում էլ եղել են խաբեբա, անազնիվ ու վատ մարդիկ, դրանք հաստատ նորություն չեն, ու ցանկացած ծնող էլ շատ լավ գիտակցում ու հասկանում է, թե ինչ վտանգների ու դժվարությունների կարող է հանդիպել իրենց երեխան։ Քո ասածը կարող է գործել միայն հազվագյուտ դեպքերում, երբ, օրինակ, ընտանիքը աշխարհից կտրված ինչ–որ խուլ գյուղում է ապրում, ու այդ ընտանիքից դուրս եկած երեխան գնում է քաղաք՝ սովորելու... Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե մենք այստեղ նմանատիպ դեպքերն ենք քննարկում, հետևաբար խիստ դեմ եմ ծնողների՝ իրենց պարտականությունը ավագ որդու կամ դստերը հանձնելու սովորույթին։ Համարում եմ, որ եթե մարդը ծնող ունի, ապա նրա դաստիարակության ու իրավունքների հարցերով պետք է առաջին հերթին ծնողը զբաղվի, ոչ թե ավագ քույրն ու եղբայրը։

----------

Yevuk (30.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Պետք չէ ծնողների դերն այդքան նսեմացնել։ Ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ հին սերնդի մարդիկ են։  Ի՞նչ է, ուրեմն հին սերնդի մարդիկ էս կյանքի բարքերին ու մարդկային հարաբերություններին էն աստիճանի անտեղյակ են, որ իրենց երեխաներն իրենցից լա՞վ են ամեն ինչից գլուխ հանում։ Հավատա, մարդկային հարաբերություններն այնքան չեն փոխվել, որքան որ թվում է։ Բոլոր ժամանակներում էլ եղել են խաբեբա, անազնիվ ու վատ մարդիկ, դրանք հաստատ նորություն չեն, ու ցանկացած ծնող էլ շատ լավ գիտակցում ու հասկանում է, թե ինչ վտանգների ու դժվարությունների կարող է հանդիպել իրենց երեխան։ Քո ասածը կարող է գործել միայն հազվագյուտ դեպքերում, երբ, օրինակ, ընտանիքը աշխարհից կտրված ինչ–որ խուլ գյուղում է ապրում, ու այդ ընտանիքից դուրս եկած երեխան գնում է քաղաք՝ սովորելու... Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե մենք այստեղ նմանատիպ դեպքերն ենք քննարկում, հետևաբար խիստ դեմ եմ ծնողների՝ իրենց պարտականությունը ավագ որդու կամ դստերը հանձնելու սովորույթին։ Համարում եմ, որ եթե մարդը ծնող ունի, ապա նրա դաստիարակության ու իրավունքների հարցերով պետք է առաջին հերթին ծնողը զբաղվի, ոչ թե ավագ քույրն ու եղբայրը։


ԻՆչպես միշտ Ուլուանան շատ լավ բացատրեց ամեն ինչ , սակայն համաձայնելու տեղ ունեմ Ալիզե-ի հետ ։ Ինչպես նշում էր ունի եղբայր , ով "կուղեկցի" նրան ինչ-որ տեղ , որը ասենք "տղայի  աչքին։ վտանգավոր է երևում ։ Ես ունեմ եղբայր , ով անհարաժեշտության դեպքում ինձ ուղեկցում է այնտեղ , որտեղ ես ուզում եմ գնալ ։ Սակայն լինում են դեպքեր երբ նրա ուղղակի դեմքի արտահայտությունից հասկանում եմ , որ կնախընտրեր ես չգնայի համապատասխան վայր /դա կարող է լինել ասենք Օպերա/ , հարցը վայրի լավը կամ վատը լինելու մեջ չէ , այլ տվյալ դեպքում համարության և այլն , ու եթե հասկանում եմ որ ուշ ժամի խնդիրներ եմ ունենալու տուն հասնելու հետ /տրանսպորտային խնդիրներ Երևանից դուրս ապրողներիս համար/ , ապա կարող եմ անմիջապես թեման փոխել , ու այնպես ներկայացնել , իբրև ասում էի չեմ գնում ուղղակի ուզում էի քեզ տեղեկացնել ։ Դրանով ոչ եղբայրս իրեն վատ կզգա , ոչ էլ ես ։ 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մտարմությանը , մենք այնքան մտերիմ ենք , այնպես ենք վստահում իրար , որ շատերը մտածում են թե մենք "սիրահար զույգեր ենք  :LOL: " Ավելի հաճախ քան եղբայր ու քույր  :LOL:  ։ Դե ես իմ եղբորը շատ եմ սիում  :Love:  անկախ նրանից կգնամ դիսկոտեկ թե ոչ /լավ էլ կգնամ  :LOL: /

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Բայց պատկերացրա,որ ուզենաիր գնալ դիսկոտեկ:Էդ դեպքում եղբայրդ հո չէր գա հետդ,այլ կմերժեր առանց երկարացնելու:


Ես էլ կմերժեի , բայց երկարացնելով :LOL:  :LOL:  շատ մանրամասն կբացատրեի թե ինչի ինքը պետքա չգնա դիսկոտեկ ու ինչի դա իրան պետք չի :Cool: 
բայց եթե այնուամենայնիվ չհասկանա / ես շատ հանգամանալից եմ բացատրում ի դեպ :LOL: /, որը  քիչ հավանականա  մեկա էլի պետքա չգնա, բայց հետո կհասկանա ինձ …
Ընդհանրապես էստեղ տարիքն էլ շատ կապ ունի, բայց եղբայրը մնումա եղբայր պետքա շատ  ուշադիր լինի քրոջ հանդեպ, կարողա քոյրը չհասկանալով մի սխալ բանա ուզում անի  պետքա հետ պահել նրան թեկուզ այդ պահին չհասկանա :

----------


## Selene

Գիտեք, հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ես երբեք համարյա թե եղբորս հետ վառ արտահայտված տարաձայնություններ չեմ ունեցել, երևի դա նրանից է, որ ինքս էլ.



> երբեք դիսկոտեկ գնալու ցանկություն ու մտադրություն չեմ ունեցել...


Կարճ կիսազգեստներ էլ եմ հագել, մասնակցել եմ թե դասարանի, թե կուրսի բոլոր հավաքույթներին, ու երբևէ հատուկ թույլտվություն եղբորիցս դրա համար չեմ հարցրել :Smile: 
Ինձ թվում է ամենի բացատրությունը գալիս է ընտանիքից, երեխաների՝ թե տղա, թե աղջիկ, դաստիարակությունից, ու երբեք պետք չէ ծնողին համարել հին սերնդի ներկայացուցիչ, ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ էգուց-մյուս օրը նույն սերնդում հայտնվելո ւբախտին դու էլ կարժանանաս ու բնավ դուրդ չի գա հին սերունդ զգալը, այլ որովհետև հիմնականում հենց ծնողներն են մեղավոր լինում, երբ որոշ տղաներ իրենց են վերցնում ծնողի դերն ու պարտականությունները՝ աղջկան դաստիարակելու հարցում, ու այն ինչը աղջիկը կընդուներ առանց հակաճառելու, համառելու, կհասկանար ավելի շուտ, եթե ծնողն ասեր, ապա եղբոր ասելու դեպքում հաճախ հակառակն է լինում :Ok: 
Հիմնականում ընտանիքում քույր-եղբայր հարգանքը, փոխըմբռնումն ու հասկանալը գալիս է ծնողներից, ու, կարծում եմ՝ առաջին հերթի մորից` որպես հիմնական դաստիարակող ու առօրյայում զավակների հետ ավելի շատ շփվող :Think: , եթե աղջիկը տվյալ պահին եղբոր ցանկությամբ անխոս համաձայնում է դիսկո չգնալ, միայն երկար փեշերով դասի ու այնտեղից էլ տուն, իսկ իրականում նա հարևանի տանը հագուստափոխ է լինում, ու էլ ոչ մի դաս, ինչ եք կարծում, այդպես քանի օր մայրը կարող է դա չնկատել, գուց ե եղբայրը չիմանա, բայց դե մայրը շատ լավ կկռահի ամենը, ու եթե աչքերը փակեց այդ ամենի դիմաց, ուրեմն մեղքն իրենն է, որքան էլ եղբայրը խիստ լինի, ամեն ինչ զուր է :Ok:  Ծնողը պիտի երկուսի հետ էլ զրուցի՝ աշխատելով տղային հասկացնել, որ ամեն մեկն էլ մարդ է , ունի ապրելու, կյանքը վայելելու իր իրավունքները, իսկ եթե ինչ-որ բան այն չի անում քույրը, ապա պետք է ոչ թե վրան գոռգոռալ առանց հիմնավորումների, այլ հանգիստ նստել, զրուցել, նույնն էլ աղջկա դեպքում, եթե ոչ մայրը, ապա էլ ով ավելի լավ է ճանաչում  իր աղջկան, ու ավելի լավ կարող է բացատրել իր արած քայլերի, սխալների անդրադարձը առաջին հերթին իր, նոր հետո եղբոր հեղինակության վրա, որովհետև որքան էլ որ եղբայրն անհանգստանա քրոջ ճակատագրով, միևնույնն է, զավակի սխալը ծնողների վրա ավելի է ազդում, եթե եղբորը առաջին հերթին հետաքրքրում է, թե ինչ կասեն իր մասին իր հարևանները, լավ ընկեր-տղերքը, նոր հետո ինչպիսին կլինի քրոջ ճակատագիրը, ապա ծնողին հուզում է միայն իր երեխայի երջանկությունը:
Իսկ կարելի է եղբոր դերը «լավ» աղջկա կյանքում համարել հսկայական, ու պարզվի, որ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր եղբայր չունեն դատապարտված են «վատը» լինելու :Shok: Իհարկե սա աբսուրդ է :Ok:  
Եթե մի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր լինենք մեր շրջապատում, ապա կտեսնենք, որ աղջկա ամեն քայլում մեծ իրազեկություն ու ժամապահությամբ զբաղվող եղբայրների «խստությունը» հակադարձ համեմատական է քրոջ ենթադրյալ լավ պահվածքին :Wink: 
Ուստի`  *հասկացողին մին ասա, չհասկացողին հազար ու մին, իսկ լավ հասկացողը գիտի ինչ է անում, նրան ասել պետք չէ* սիրելի եղբայրներ :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես էլ կմերժեի , բայց երկարացնելով շատ մանրամասն կբացատրեի թե ինչի ինքը պետքա չգնա դիսկոտեկ ու ինչի դա իրան պետք չի
> բայց եթե այնուամենայնիվ չհասկանա / ես շատ հանգամանալից եմ բացատրում ի դեպ/, որը  քիչ հավանականա  մեկա էլի պետքա չգնա, բայց հետո կհասկանա ինձ …
> Ընդհանրապես էստեղ տարիքն էլ շատ կապ ունի, բայց եղբայրը մնումա եղբայր պետքա շատ  ուշադիր լինի քրոջ հանդեպ, կարողա քոյրը չհասկանալով մի սխալ բանա ուզում անի  պետքա հետ պահել նրան թեկուզ այդ պահին չհասկանա :


Գիտես ինչ-որ առումներով հնարավորա , բայց միայն Հայաստանում դա , մնացածը կգրեմ Մենակ Հայերը բաժնում  :Wink:

----------


## Tigana

Ժող. կոպիտ մի ընդունեք,որ ասում եմ հին սերունդի մարդիկ:
Էդ նշանակում ա,որ ծնողը գիտակցելով,որ իր որդին իրենից լավ կիմանա քրոջ շրջապատը,այն տեղերը,որտեղ աղջիկը կուզենար գնալ,այն տեղերը,որ աղջիկը գնում է...վստահում է որդուն,որպիսի նա հետևի քրոջը:

----------


## Vahe

Էսքան ժամանակ այդ առումով պրոբլեմներ չեն եղել: Արգելելը սխալ է: Ես միշտ խորհուրդներ տալիս եմ ու իմ քույրը միշտ էլ ընդունում ու իմ խորհուրդներով է առաջնորդվում: Իսկ ինչ որ բան կտրականապես արգելելը իմ կարծիքով հենց գալիս է եղբոր թույլ լինելուց, իր քրոջ վրա կասկած ունենալուց: Եթե քրոջ վրա վստահ է, ինչի պտի մի հատ էլ ասի էդ բանը պտի չանես? Մի խոսքով արգելել ընդհանրապես չեմ ընդունում: Բացի դրանից դա էլ է ճիշտ «արգելված պտուղը քաղցր է»: ԵՐբ մարդը արդեն ձեւավորվեց, ինքը կհասկանա ինչն է պետք, ինչը ոչ, ուղղակի կողքից պետք է միայն եղբոր ուշադրությունը, ուղղություն ցույց տալը եւ խորհուրդները:

----------


## lulu

Առաջնային աղջիկնա իրան թույլ տալիս որ եխբայրը խոսա :
Բայց ամեն մեկն էլ իր սեփական խլքը ունի եթե եղբայրը ասի մի հագի իսկ ինքը շատ ուզենա հագնի ապա անպայման կհագնի  եղբորից թաքուն :
Տենց մարդիկ կան ...                          ցավոք
Եղբորը լսելը ավելի շատ օգուտ  է  քան վնաս

----------


## dvgray

Մի հարց բոլոր եղբայրներին  :Smile: :
Հայտնի փաստ է, որ 18 տարեկան տղան իր հասունացմանբ հավասար է 16 տարեկան աղջկան:
Հիմա եթե տղան 17 տարեկան է, իսկ աղջիկը 16, ապա փաստորեն աղջիկը ավելի հասուն է, քան տղան:

Ինչի՞ց  եք ենթադրում, որ իրար մեջ հակասություն ունենալու դեպքում ավելի հասունը պետք է ենթարկվի ավելի "տհասին" /ներողություն արտահայտությանս համար  :Smile: /:
Չէ՞ որ լոգիկայով, սա բռնություն է: Ուրեմն դուք դեռ պատանեական հասակից քաջալերում եք բռնությու՞նը:
 :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Կրկնում եմ, անեմ ինչ ծնողներից է գալիս  :Sad: : Անգամ քուր ու եղբոր մեջ առկա բացահայտ կամ խորքային հակասությունները: Եվ հետևաբար դրա համար պատասխանատուն էլ ծնողներն են:

----------

Yevuk (30.08.2010), Ուլուանա (02.09.2009)

----------


## Tigana

> Մի հարց բոլոր եղբայրներին :
> Հայտնի փաստ է, որ 18 տարեկան տղան իր հասունացմանբ հավասար է 16 տարեկան աղջկան:
> Հիմա եթե տղան 17 տարեկան է, իսկ աղջիկը 16, ապա փաստորեն աղջիկը ավելի հասուն է, քան տղան:


Էդ տենց չի:
Առաջինը պետք չի ընդունել ինչ լսում ենք,հետևեք ձեր շրջապատին և տեսեք,թե քանի տարեկան աղջիկն ա քանի տարեկան տղայից հասուն:
Երկրորդն էլ բժիշկները այդպիսի բան չեն պնդել,այդպես սխալ երևի հասկացվել է հայերի կողմից ու տարածվել: :Think: 

Միանշանակ ասում եմ/կրկնվում եմ/ ապացուցված է որ տղաները ապրում են հիմնվելով իրենց տրամաբանության վրա,իսկ աղջիկները`իրենց ինստինկտների ու զգացմունքների վրա:
Նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ում օրենքուվ արգելված է մի գրքի օգտագործումն ու տարածումը:Գիրքը այն մասին է,որ քանի որ աղջիկները ի տարբերություն տղաների ապրում են առաջնորդվելով իրենց ինստինկտներով,ապա գիրքը կսովորացնի ձեզ այնպես պահել ու խոսել,որ աղջիկը կլինի ամբողջովին ձեր տրամադրության տակ:Քանի որ ինստինկտները բոլորի մոտ թլ նույնն են ապա կազդի բոլորի վրա:Եվ սա հիմարություն չէ:Ես կարդացել եմ,թե ինչպիսի հետևանքներ է ունեցել այս գիրքը:
Այն տղային սովորեցնում է,թե ինչպես աղջկան նայել,որպիսի նրան թվա,թե դուք կարդում եք իր մտքերը,մտածի,թե դուք իրենից առավել էք,հզոր եք,ինչպես անել,որ նա ուզենա ենթարկվել ձեզ...Մի խոսքով լրիվ սատանայություն,բայց հարցը էդ չի:
Վերջում ասեմ,որ ապացուցված է,որ աղջիկները պետք չէ,որ մեքենա վարեն,որովհետև դեպերի 90%-ից ավելիում աղջիկների մոտ տարածական կողմնորոշումը շատ ավելի թույլ է զարգացած քան տղամարդկանց մոտ:Ու այսպիսի լիքը բաներ կան ապացուցված,ըստ որի կանայք զիջում են տղամարդկանց:Հատ հատ չգրեմ...
Հետո էլ,եթե աղջիկները ավելի հասուն լինեին տղաներից,թեմայի անունը կլիներ քույրերը տղաների կյանքում,որտեղ տղաները կասեին լսում են իրենց քույրերին,թե ոչ: :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Միանշանակ ասում եմ/կրկնվում եմ/ ապացուցված է որ տղաները ապրում են հիմնվելով իրենց տրամաբանության վրա,իսկ աղջիկները`իրենց ինստինկտների ու զգացմունքների վրա:


Դե, որ այդպես է ապացուցված, ուրեմն թո՛ղ, որ աղջիկները ապրեն իրենց ձևերով՝ ինստինկտներով ու զգացմունքներով:
Ինչո՞ւ պետք է անպայման տղաները թելադրեն իրենց մտածած, տրամաբանած քայլերը աղջիկներին:

Ինչո՞ւ պետք է տղաները փոխեն աղջիկների էվոլուցիան: Թող ապրեն այնպես, ինչպես բնությունն է ստեղծել:

Համոզված եմ, որ եթե աղջիկները տղաներին ստիպեին փոխել իրենց կատարած քայլերը (ապրել, հիմնվելով ինստինկտների ու զգացմունքների վրա), ապա դա ահավոր մի կատասրոֆա կլիներ բնության մեջ: Այդ դեպքում, ինչո՞ւ են տղաները ձգտում բնության կատաստրոֆների: Աղջիկը եղել է, կա ու կմնա իր ինստինկտներին ու զգացմունքներին հավատարիմ:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Համոզված եմ, որ եթե աղջիկները տղաներին ստիպեին փոխել իրենց կատարած քայլերը (ապրել, հիմնվելով ինստինկտների ու զգացմունքների վրա), ապա դա ահավոր մի կատասրոֆա կլիներ բնության մեջ:


Իսկական էվոլուցիա  :Shok: , եթե այդպիսի բան լինի երբևիցե, ուրեմն աշխարհի վերջնա եկել... :Lol2: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա, ասենք՝ սա հագի, սա մի՛ հագի, այստեղ մի՛ գնա..., դէ դա պարզ բան ա, դա մեր՝ Հայերի մոտ նորմալ երևույթ ա, անհանգստանում են  :Smile:  պարզ բան, եղբայրն են վերջիվերջո  :Yes:  որ, նրանք չանհանգստանան, բա էլ ո՞վ պիտի անհանգստանա  :Dntknw: , ինչ վերաբերվում ա << անհանգստացնելուն >> ճիշտ չեմ համարում, ուղղակի եղբայրը պետք է գիտակցի, որ ճիշտ չի անում, վանդալի՞զմ ա ի՞նչա... :Huh:  :Angry2:  եթե իհարկե քույրն էլ սխալ քայլեր չի անում  :Unsure: 

Ես այդպիսի պրոբլեմներ չունեմ  :Tongue: 
Քույրեր թեթև տարեք  :LOL:

----------


## Tigana

> Դե, որ այդպես է ապացուցված, ուրեմն թո՛ղ, որ աղջիկները ապրեն իրենց ձևերով՝ ինստինկտներով ու զգացմունքներով:
> Ինչո՞ւ պետք է անպայման տղաները թելադրեն իրենց մտածած, տրամաբանած քայլերը աղջիկներին:


Էն շաաատ պարզ տրամաբանությունով,որ լոգիկաով ապրելը ավելի լավ ա,քան զգացմունքներով առաջնորդվելն ու ինստինկներին ենթարկվելը:
Հենց էդ էլ ասում եմ,որ թողել քրոջը ինքնուրույն ապրել դեռահաս տարիքում սխալ ա:Ուղակի պետք ա ընենց կարողանալ <<օգնել>>,որ ինքը դրանից վատ չզգա,ընդհակառակը:
Մի բան ավելացնեմ էլի:Ռուսերեն ավելի լավ ա.
*Учиться на чюжих ошибках труднее но зато бесплатно.*
*Учиться на своих ошибках легче,но,блин,это может дорого стоить!*

----------


## Արսեն

> *Учиться на чужих ошибках труднее но зато бесплатно.*
> *Учиться на своих ошибках легче,но,блин,это может дорого стоить!*


Երկու տարբերակներն էլ փորձել եմ :LOL: 
Երևի թե հստակ չես կարող հետևել սրանցից մեկին, հիմանականում «համատեղ» է ստացվում :Wink: 
Իսկ եթե թողնենք "դիսկոների" քննարկումը, դա մեր հայաստնի հիվանդագին վիճակներից մեկն է, եթե ասենք, որ տղան քրոջը թույլ չի տալիս սիրած տղայի հետ ընկերություն անի՝ Իր ԼՈԳԻԿԱՅՈՎ ԴԱ է ճԻշՏ: Իսկ երբ ստիպում է դասերից հետո տուն գալ, որ հանկարծ մի տղայի հետ չքայլի... սենց բաներ որ մենակ ախպորիցա գալիս, այլ ոչ թե իրոք դա «լավ» չի:
Ամեն ինչ կախված ա տղայի/եղբոր և աղջկա/քրոջ  մտածելակերպից: Օրինակ ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տա քրոջս "ասել, ստիպել՛ ինչ որ բան: մենակ խորհուրդ կարող եմ տալ ու բացատրել թե «ինչու՞»:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> eես երբեք համարյա թե եղբորս հետ վառ արտահայտված տարաձայնություններ չեմ ունեցել


 :Wink: 




> Ուստի`  *հասկացողին մին ասա, չհասկացողին հազար ու մին, իսկ լավ հասկացողը գիտի ինչ է անում, նրան ասել պետք չէ* սիրելի եղբայրներ


 Вот в чем вопрос :Ok:  :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Միանշանակ ասում եմ/կրկնվում եմ/ ապացուցված է որ տղաները ապրում են հիմնվելով իրենց տրամաբանության վրա,իսկ աղջիկները`իրենց ինստինկտների ու զգացմունքների վրա:


Հարգելիս, պարզապես արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները կենտրոնանում են մի գործողության վրա, իսկ իգականի մոտ նմանատիպ կենտրոնացում չկա: Երբևէ չես մտածել, թե ինչու իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչը միաժամանակ կարող է զբաղվել մի քանի գործողությամբ, այնինչ տղամարդուն ընդամենը 2 գործողություն անել իսկ չի հաջողվում: Նա նախ վերջացնում է մեկը, ապա անցնում մյուսին: Ու այստեղ էլ չկա ինստինկտ-զգացմունքների ու տրամաբանության հարց :Wink:

----------


## Tigana

> Հարգելիս, պարզապես արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները կենտրոնանում են մի գործողության վրա, իսկ իգականի մոտ նմանատիպ կենտրոնացում չկա: Երբևէ չես մտածել, թե ինչու իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչը միաժամանակ կարող է զբաղվել մի քանի գործողությամբ, այնինչ տղամարդուն ընդամենը 2 գործողություն անել իսկ չի հաջողվում: Նա նախ վերջացնում է մեկը, ապա անցնում մյուսին: Ու այստեղ էլ չկա ինստինկտ-զգացմունքների ու տրամաբանության հարց


Մի փորձիր տրամաբանել իմ ասածները,ամեն ինչ տենց հեշտ չի,եթե ասում եմ ու նշում եմ <<միանշանակ>>`ուրեմն գիտեմ:Իմ գրածը հենց ուղիղ իմաստով էլ հասկացիր:Ես էդ ամեն ինչի մասին հետաքրքրվել եմ ու գիտեմ ,համենայն դեպս ինձ համար գիտեմ:

----------


## VisTolog

Այնքան բան եմ ուզում գրեմ, որ ալարում եմ :LOL: 
Ախրլավ ծավալուն թեմա է:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Մի փորձիր տրամաբանել իմ ասածները,ամեն ինչ տենց հեշտ չի,եթե ասում եմ ու նշում եմ *<<միանշանակ>>`*ուրեմն գիտեմ:Իմ գրածը հենց ուղիղ իմաստով էլ հասկացիր:Ես էդ ամեն ինչի մասին հետաքրքրվել եմ ու գիտեմ ,համենայն դեպս ինձ համար գիտեմ:


Քո այդ միանշանակը հաստատ միայն քո համար է միանշանակ: Իմ վերը բերված փաստարկը հաստատված է բժշկագիտական տվյալներով: Ու քանի որ ես ինքս բժիշկ չեմ, թողնում եմ որ ֆորումի բժիշկները բերեն պատճառները իգական ու արական սեռերի մտածելակերպի տարբերության :Wink:

----------


## P.S.

> Քո այդ միանշանակը հաստատ միայն քո համար է միանշանակ: Իմ վերը բերված փաստարկը հաստատված է բժշկագիտական տվյալներով: Ու քանի որ ես ինքս բժիշկ չեմ, թողնում եմ որ ֆորումի բժիշկները բերեն պատճառները իգական ու արական սեռերի մտածելակերպի տարբերության


Ձեր զրուցի թեմայի վերաբերյալ կա ամերիկացի հոգեբանների վերլուծությունը, որտեղ ընդամենը խոսք է գնում, որ տղամարդիկ ՀԱԿՎԱԾ են իրենց գործողություններում առաջնորդվել տրամաբանությամբ, իսկ կանայք՝ զգացմունքներով։ Դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում որ բոլոր տղամարդկանց բոլոր գործողությունների հիմքում տրամաբանությունն է։ Այդ դեպքում վաղուց արդեն վերածվել էինք ռոբոտների։ Եվ ընդհակառակը, բոլոր կանանց բոլոր գործողությունների պատճառը զգացմունքն ու բնազդն են։ Էդ դեպքում էլ գործ կունենայինք կիսախելագար գորիլլայի հեե :Smile: 

Այնպես որ խոսքը ՀԱՐԱԲԵՐԱԿԱՆ ճշմարտության մասին է։ Այստեղ ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ բան չի կարող լինել։

----------


## Դեկադա

Ինչու՞  է  պետք, որ   եղբոր «ձեռքը» լինի  միշտ  քրոջ« գլխին»: Այս  արտահայտությունը  շատերս  լսած  կլինենք, գուցե  և  գտնվեն  մարդիկ,  որոնք  հենց  առաջնորդվում  են  այս  կարգախոսով:  Հիմա  ասեմ, թե  ինչու՞:Դեռ փոքր  տարիքից  մենք  տղայի  մեջ  մտցնում  ենք ՝ լինել  պաշտպան քրոջը, հետևել  նրա   գործողություններին/հանկարծ  մի  սխալ  քայլ  չանի/, իսկ  աղջիկների  խրատում  ենք ենթարկվել եղբորը՝  եթե  նա  արգելում  է  ուրեմն  մի  բան  գիտի, քանի- որ նա  ավելի  լավ  գիտի  տղաների  մեջ  գործող  այսպես  կոչված «չգրված  օրենքներին»: Եվ  եղբայրներն  էլ  այս  արտոնությունները  ունենալով որոշում  են    իրենց« ձեռքով»  լուծել  անգամ  քրոջ  զգացմունքներին  վերաբերվող  հարցերը:Ես  ծանոթներ  ունեմ,  որոնք  պնդում  են, որ  աղջիկը  մինչ  ամուսնանալը  պետք  է  լինի  եղբոր  «հսկողության»  տակ, ամուսնանալուց  հետո կինը  պետք  է  լինի  ամուսնու « հսկողության  »տակ,  իսկ  հետագայում  այրիացած  կինը՝որդու « հսկողության » տակ:Իհարկե  սա  ինձ  համար  քիչ  ընդունելի  վարկած  է, քանզի  ես  գտնում  եմ,  որ  քրոջ  և  եղբոր  հարաբերությունների  ճիշտ  դասավորման  դեպքում երկուստեք  վստահությունը  այնքան  ամուր  կլինի,  որ  հսկելու  կարիք  չի  լինի:Մյուս  կողմից  էլ  անհրաժեշտ  է, որ  եղբայրը  լինի  քրոջը  նեցուկ  և  ոչ-  թե  պարտադրող:

----------


## Մանոն

Այ ժողովուրդ, գուցե այստեղ քննարկվում է ո՞րբ երեխաների հարցը…Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, կարծես ծնողները իրենց աղջիկներին ունենում են ու հանձնում եղբայրների խնամքին: Ծնողը քանի դեռ կա` մինչև երեխայի չափահասություն մնում է նրա  միակ պատասխանատուն, լինի այդ երեխան տղա,  թե աղջիկ:  
Ըստ ձեր գրածների, եղբայր չունեցող աղջկները գնան «ձորից իրենց գցեն ելի»: Թե՞ եթե եղբայր չունեն, անխելքի մեկն են ու իրենք չեն կարող որոշել իրենց համար որն է լավ, դիսկոտեկ գնա՞լ թե ոչ: Չեմ կարծում… Այդ դաստիարակությունը աղջիկն առաջին հերթին ստանում է հենց ծնողից: Իսկ թե վատ մարդ մեծացավ` հայր չէ, մայր չէ, եղբայր էլ չէ ով ուզում է «գլխին բամփի»,  միևնույն է` իր ուզածն անելու է:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինչու՞  է  պետք, որ   եղբոր «ձեռքը» լինի  միշտ  քրոջ« գլխին»: Այս  արտահայտությունը  շատերս  լսած  կլինենք, գուցե  և  գտնվեն  մարդիկ,  որոնք  հենց  առաջնորդվում  են  այս  կարգախոսով:  Հիմա  ասեմ, թե  ինչու՞:Դեռ փոքր  տարիքից  մենք  տղայի  մեջ  մտցնում  ենք ՝ լինել  պաշտպան քրոջը, հետևել  նրա   գործողություններին/հանկարծ  մի  սխալ  քայլ  չանի/, իսկ  աղջիկների  խրատում  ենք ենթարկվել եղբորը՝  եթե  նա  արգելում  է  ուրեմն  մի  բան  գիտի, քանի- որ նա  ավելի  լավ  գիտի  տղաների  մեջ  գործող  այսպես  կոչված «չգրված  օրենքներին»: Եվ  եղբայրներն  էլ  այս  արտոնությունները  ունենալով որոշում  են    իրենց« ձեռքով»  լուծել  անգամ  քրոջ  զգացմունքներին  վերաբերվող  հարցերը:Ես  ծանոթներ  ունեմ,  որոնք  պնդում  են, որ  աղջիկը  մինչ  ամուսնանալը  պետք  է  լինի  եղբոր  «հսկողության»  տակ, ամուսնանալուց  հետո կինը  պետք  է  լինի  ամուսնու « հսկողության  »տակ,  իսկ  հետագայում  այրիացած  կինը՝որդու « հսկողության » տակ:Իհարկե  սա  ինձ  համար  քիչ  ընդունելի  վարկած  է, քանզի  ես  գտնում  եմ,  որ  քրոջ  և  եղբոր  հարաբերությունների  ճիշտ  դասավորման  դեպքում երկուստեք  վստահությունը  այնքան  ամուր  կլինի,  որ  հսկելու  կարիք  չի  լինի:Մյուս  կողմից  էլ  անհրաժեշտ  է, որ  եղբայրը  լինի  քրոջը  նեցուկ  և  ոչ-  թե  պարտադրող:


 :Huh:  Դե իրականում դա գալիսա նրանից որ աղջիկները հիմնականում բավականին հեռու են լինում տղաների ներքին աշխարհից ու հիմնականում չեն հասկանում այն: Դրա համար էլ պետքա որ եղբայրը կամ հայրը Աղջկան ուղություն ցույց տան որ ճիշտը սխալից տարբերել սովորի: 




> Այ ժողովուրդ, գուցե այստեղ քննարկվում է ո՞րբ երեխաների հարցը…Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, կարծես ծնողները իրենց աղջիկներին ունենում են ու հանձնում եղբայրների խնամքին: Ծնողը քանի դեռ կա` մինչև երեխայի չափահասություն մնում է նրա  միակ պատասխանատուն, լինի այդ երեխան տղա,  թե աղջիկ:  
> Ըստ ձեր գրածների, եղբայր չունեցող աղջկները գնան «ձորից իրենց գցեն ելի»: Թե՞ եթե եղբայր չունեն, անխելքի մեկն են ու իրենք չեն կարող որոշել իրենց համար որն է լավ, դիսկոտեկ գնա՞լ թե ոչ: Չեմ կարծում… Այդ դաստիարակությունը աղջիկն առաջին հերթին ստանում է հենց ծնողից: Իսկ թե վատ մարդ մեծացավ` հայր չէ, մայր չէ, եղբայր էլ չէ ով ուզում է «գլխին բամփի»,  միևնույն է` իր ուզածն անելու է:


Չէ բայց դե հենց դա է պետք հասկանալ: Եղբայր ունեցող աղջիկների մոտ.հատկապես մեծ եղբայր/ Հայրը գրավում է իր դերը իսկ եղբայրը իր դերը /միանշանակ :Cool: /  համենայն դեպքս հայկական իրականության մեջ: Դրա համար էլ պետք չի թերագնահատել մեկի կամ մյուսի դերը համենայն դեպս որոշ հարցեր կան որ հոր համար կարող են անտեսանելի լինեն իսկ եղբայրը նկատի և ինքնուրույն լուծի  :Ok:  իսկ եղբայր չունենալու դեպքում այդ ամբողջը ընկնում է հոր ուսերին և նա պետք է ավելի ուշադիր լինի  :Ok:  

Օրինակի համար. եթե մեկը ձեզ անհանգստացնի /աղջիկներ/ ու՞մ կդիմեք օգնության համար Հորը թե ավագ եղբորը /կամ ոչ ավագ/  
Թե հենց գալիս է օգնելու պահը եղբորը հիշում եք իսկ երբ նրա խոսքը հարգելու և ընդունելու պահն է գալիս սկսում եք հիշել հակազդեցության օրենքները  :Xeloq:

----------

Ուրվական (26.04.2010)

----------


## P.S.

Ամեն ինչ կախված է մարդկանցից: Ու սա հայկական երևույթ չէ, բոլոր երկրներում, բոլոր ազգերում էլ կա: Եղբայր կա, որ ավելի լավ է չլինի, քույր կա, որ ավելի լավ է հարևանի աղջիկը լինի: 

Իմ ու քրոջս տարբերությունը ընդամենը մեկ տարի է: Երևի էդ պատճառով մենք շատ մտերիմ ենք: Օրինակ, ես շատ ուշ եմ մարդկանց ճանաչում, այսինքն մարդկանց վստահում եմ ու ոնց-որ իրենք ցանկանում են ներկայանալ, այդպես էլ ընդունում եմ: Քույրս՝ ոչ: Նա շատ լավ հոգեբանի հոտառություն ունի: Էդ պատճառով հաճախ եմ իրեն լսում, որովհետև ոնց-որ ռենտգեն լինի…

Ինչ վերաբերում է մեր անձնական կյանքերին, ապա ես նրան վստահում եմ: Էս վերջերս օրինակ ինչ-որ մեկը հայտնվել էր իր կյանքում: Հարցեցի՝ չես ուզում ծանոթացնել, ասաց՝ դեռ արժանի չէ քո հետ ծանոթանալու համար: 

Սենց մի բան էլ կա՝ քրոջով դատում են եղբորը…ու եթե մարդիկ տեսնում են, թե ոնց է տղեն իր սեփական քրոջը  վերաբերում, կարող են դրանից դատողություններ անել, ինչպես կվերաբերի իր ապագա կնոջը: 

Ամենակարևորը՝ հարգանքն է…որպես անհատականության, մտածող. խելացի մարդու, վստահությունը՝ որ եղբոր խստությամբ չէ, որ քույրը բարոյական կմնա թե հակառակը, և զուտ եղբայրական սերը՝ որ եթե ինչ-որ բան էլ անում ես՝ օրինակ քացու տակ ես գցում տղու, ապա միայն այն պատճառով, որ նա քո հարազատ մարդուն ցավ է պատճառել:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես քույր ունենալը երջանկություն է:

----------


## Tigana

> Ձեր զրուցի թեմայի վերաբերյալ կա ամերիկացի հոգեբանների վերլուծությունը, որտեղ ընդամենը խոսք է գնում, որ տղամարդիկ ՀԱԿՎԱԾ են իրենց գործողություններում առաջնորդվել տրամաբանությամբ, իսկ կանայք՝ զգացմունքներով։ ։


Չէ,չէ,էդ խոսքը չգիտեվ,բայց գրքեր ու աշխատություններ կարդացել եմ:Էդ շատ մեծ թեմայա,ոչ թե մի խոսք:

----------


## Երկնային

_Չգիտեմ, թե ինչու են մարդիկ տենց վատատեսական մոտենում… ես եղբայր չունեմ, բայց միշտ երազել եմ, որ ինձանից մի յոթ տարով մեծ եղբայր ունենամ… դրա էֆեկտը լրիվ ուրիշ ա… մենակ բողոքում են, որ եղբայրը ինչ-որ բան թույլ չի տալիս անել, իսկ էն, որ պաշտպանում ա իրա քույրիկին, մտածում ա իր մասին, ոչ մեկը չի հիշում…  վերջիվերջո ոչ մի եղբայր իր քրոջը վատը չի ցանկանա…

Բացի այդ ես կարծում եմ, որ աղջկանից ա գալիս շատ բան… եթե ինքը վստահություն ա ներշնչում իր եղբորը, երբեք իրեն նենց արարք թույլ չի տվել, որի համար եղբայրը իրեն չվստահի, եղբայրը, ինչքան էլ նահապետական մտածելակերպ ունենա, հաստատ հարգանք կլինի, ու չի կալանավորի իր քրոջը…_

----------

Ուրվական (26.04.2010)

----------


## Anchi

Երբ փոքր էի, երբեք չէի մտածում, որ եղբայր եմ ուզում:
Հիմա կարծում եմ, որ վատ չէր լինի եղբայր ունենալ, մենք լավ ընկերներ կլինեինք, ու համոզված եմ, որ շատ լավ կհասկանայինք միմյանց:
Թեև, ինչ վերաբերում է  խնդիրներ լուծելուն, իմ խնդիրները միշտ ինքս եմ լուծել, նույնիսկ հորեղբոր-մորեղբոր տղաներին ներ չքաշելով, որևէ մեկի կարիքը չզգալով:

----------

Askalaf (27.04.2010), DavitH (25.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

2  եղբայր ունեմ, 2-ն էլ ինձնից մեծ են: Նենց լավ ա՜ եղբայրների հետ  :Love: , չեմ պատկերացնում առանց իրանց ոնց կլիներ կյանքս :Kiss: : Ոչ մի անգամ նման խնդիրներ չեմ ունեցել, որ ինձ որևէ բան արգելեն հագնեմ կամ գնամ մի տեղ: 
Ընկերուհիներ ունեմ, որ իրանց եղբայրները արգելում են շատ բաներ, բայց դա շատ սխալ ա, որովհետև քույրիկները սենց, թե նենց եթե շատ ուզենան, գաղտնի ձևով են անելու, արդյունքում ստացվելու ա, որ խաբում են իրենց եղբայրներին:
Բա, որ մեկ-մեկ չեն ասում «մալադեց է, եղբայրներդ չեն արգելում ինտերնետ մտնես»  :LOL: , էս արդեն վերջն ա  :Shok:  Հլը խաբար չեն է, որ իրանք են ինձ ասում էս կայքը լավն ա, մտի գրանցվի և այլն…
Էնպես, որ տղաներ, մի արգելեք ձեր քույրիկներին որևէ բան անել, խորհուրդ տվեք, և իրենք շատ հանգիստ կընդունեն ամեն ինչ, իսկ եթե արգելեք իմացեք, որ դուք խաբված եք ձեր քույրիկների կողմից:

ՀԳ. Եղբորս շնորհիվ ա, որ ես գրանցվել եմ ակումբում: Էսօր էլ մի տարեկան ակումբցի եմ  :Blush:

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.04.2010), DavitH (25.04.2010), Jarre (24.04.2010), Kita (24.04.2010), Meme (24.04.2010), Արևածագ (24.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.04.2010), Մանուլ (24.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Այն, որ եղբայրը կարող է քրոջը օգտակար խորհուրդներ տալ, պետք եղած դեպքում պաշտպանել, անշուշտ գովելի է: Սակայն Հայաստանում հաճախ այդ գովելիի սահմանը անցնում են, և եղբայրը որոշումներ է կայացնում, որոնք իրականում աղջիկը ինքը պիտի կայացներ: Ասենք, Վալոդի հետ ընկերություն անել թե ոչ:

----------

Enigmatic (24.04.2010), Meme (24.04.2010), unknown (28.08.2010), Yevuk (30.08.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.04.2010), Մանուլ (24.04.2010), ՆանՍ (30.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.04.2010)

----------


## Meme

Վայ շատ լավ թեմայա,ես ունեմ չունեմ մի հատ եղբայր ունեմ,իմ համար եղբայրս ամեն ինչա,քանի որ առանց իրա դատարկ կլիներ կյանքս,ենքան լավա, որ կա իմ կյանքում մեկը, որը պատրաստա միշտ ինձ լսել,որը ինչ հարցով ուզեմ ինձ կօգնի,մեծ տեղա գրավում իմ եղբայրը իմ կյանքում,ճիշտա փոքրա ինձանից,բայց էլի միշտ կռիվը մեր մեջ կա,բայց դե որ չենք էլ կռվում մեր ուրախությանը չափ չկա,ախր մենք ենք ետ իրավիճակում մեզ տիրապետողը,և երբ էլ ուզենք կարողենք և չվիճել,բայց ամեն ինչ իրա տեղն ունի,իրա քաղցրությունն ու համը ունի.....Չգիտեմ ենքաաան եմ ուզում խոսել եղբորս մասին,ամեն տեղ ինքը զիջողա,եթե մի հատ ունենա ինչ որ մի բան, առանց երկմտելու կկիսի ինձ հետ,ու կարծում եմ, որ ամեն մարդ չի, որ այդ ամենը կանի,ուֆ չգիտեմ շաաատ խոսեցի թե չէ,բայց դե ճիշտը սա է,ես քեզ շատ  շաաատ եմ սիրում :Love: համ էլ ասեմ,որ եթե փոքրա դա չի նշանակում,որ իրա ասածը օրենք չի իմ համար,ես շատ շաաատ դեպքերում հաշվի եմ առնում նաև իր կարծիքը,ու եթե ասեց, որ շորը սիրուն չի ուրեմն սիրուն չի,բաաա :Wink: Մոռացա ասեմ,որ կուզեի ինձանից մի երկու տարի մեծ լիներ եղբայրս,բայց դե սենց էլ շատ լավա,նենց որ սիրենք մեր մինուճարներին կյանքից առավել,քանի որ իրանք են միակը մեր կյանքում,ու անփոխարինելին  աշխարհում :Angel:

----------

unknown (28.08.2010), Արևածագ (24.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.04.2010), Էլիզե (25.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.04.2010), Կաթիլ (28.08.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Ունեեեեմ, մեկի տեղը երեքը :Jpit: : Երեք եղբայրներիս էլ շատ -շատ եմ սիրում :Love: :Երկուսն ինձնից մեծ են` մեկը 3 տարով, մյուսը` համարյա 2, իսկ 3-րդ եղբայրս 6 տարով ինձնից փոքրա: Ասեմ, որ երեքն էլ տարբեր բնավորության տեր մարդիկ են, բայց չնայած դրան բոլորի հետ էլ կարողանում եմ հեշտությամբ լեզու գտնել/ չնայած խոստովանեմ , որ իմ պարագայում վեճերն անխուսափելի են :LOL: /: Եղբայրներս իմ կյանքում շատ մեծ դեր ունեն: Նրանցից միջնեկի հետ ես անգամ կարող եմ նստել ու խոսել էնպիսի թեմաներից, որը շատ դեպքերում աղջիկը տղայի հետ կամաչեր խոսալ,մեծի հետ մի քիչ չի ստացվում տենց ազատ զրուցել, բայց դե կամաց-կամաց իրեն էլ ենք գցում մեր ջրերը :LOL: , ինչ անեմ հարազատ քույր տենց էլ չունեցա :Smile: Ցանակացածի խորհուրդն էլ ես լսում եմ, անգամ այն դեպքում , եթե դա իմ սրտով չէ: Մի խոսքով ժողովուրդ, եղբայր ունենալը շատ լավ բան է , որովհետև երբ ունենում ես քեզ սիրող ու քո մասին մտածող եղբայր, քեզ ամեն տեղ պաշտպանված ես զգում:  :Smile: 
Էս էլ իրանք :Love:  Ձախից աջ` մեծ, փոքր, միջնեկ: Աջինը ակումբցի Comp-ն է , չնայած որ շատ պասիվ է:

----------

unknown (28.08.2010), VisTolog (26.04.2010), Արևածագ (24.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.04.2010), Դատարկություն (25.04.2010), Դեկադա (24.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (25.04.2010), Կաթիլ (28.08.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես մի պուճուրիկ ապերիկ ունեմ, որի հետ չի լինում 15 րոպեից ավել հանգիստ զրուցել  այ ես վիճակնա  :Jpit: 
Բայց հանկարծ մի քանի օր չտեսա կամ չխոսեցի հետը, մի տեսակ կարոտում եմ  :Blush: 
Այնպիսի եղբայր ինչպիսին հայրս է հորաքրոջս համար, կցանկանամ, յուրաքանչյուր քույր ունենար: Այդ տեսակ նվիրվածություն, հոգատարություն ու ջերմություն, որ այդ երկուսը ունեն, ես ոչ մեկի մոտ չեմ նկատել: Ու ամենակարևորը, տարիները ու սեփական ընտանիքներ ունենալը չի ազդել, որպեսզի պահպանվի իրենց սերն ու մտերմությունը: Նենց լավ կլիներ, որ իմ եղբայրներն էլ լինեին այդպիսին, տարիներն ու հեռավորությունը ոչինչ չփոխեին:  Նուjն կերպ լինեն նաև ամուսինս ու իր քույրը, որ այդ ընտանեկան ջերմությունը երբեք չպակասի ու մեր երեխաները չտարբերեն հարազատ ու զարմիկ քույր եղբայրներին.

Ինչ վերաբերումա եղբորս կողմից խորհուրդներին, ասեմ, որ նման բան չի եղել: Երևի նրանիցա, որ ես եմ միշտ նրան ասում, որ պարագայում ինչպես պետքա վարվի,մանավնդ հիմա էլ աղջիկների հարցում :Jpit: , որովհետև միշտ ինձ են նրան որպես օրինակելի ու մեծ մատնացույց արել, դե ես էլ ձեռիցս եղածը արել եմ, որ միշտ իրա համար լավ լինի  :Jpit: 
Թե ինչ տեղ ունեն եղբայրները աղջիկների կյանքում, մենք շատ լավ գիտենք, դրա համար պետքա քույր լինել եղբորը, բայց այ թե քույրերը ինչ տեղ ունեն եղբայրների կյանքում... :Think:  հենց մենակ էն ասելը չի է, պսակվում եք ու...  :Sad: 

Սենց պատմություն կա, չգիտեմ գրվելա, թե չէ, որ թագավորը որոշումա մահապատժի ենթարկի մի կնոջ ամուսնու, տղային ու եղբորը: Կինն աղաչումա թագավորին, որ գթա իրեն ու չսպանի: Թագավորն էլ կնոջը ընտրության առաջա կանգնեցնում, որ նրանցից մեկին ում նա ասի, կենդանի կթողնի ու կինը եղբորնա ընտրում: Թագավորի հարցից հետո, թե ինչու՞ ոչ ամուսնուն կամ գոնե սեփական որդուն, կինը պատասխանում է, որ եղբայր մեկն ունի, իսկ ամուսին ու երեխաներ էլի կարող է ունենալ: Բնականա վերջում կնոջ իմաստուն պատասխանի համար ոչ մեկն էլ չի պատժվում ու առակը վերջանում է հեփի էնդով  :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.04.2010), unknown (28.08.2010), Արևածագ (24.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.04.2010), Դատարկություն (25.04.2010), Էլիզե (25.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.04.2010), Կաթիլ (28.08.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Երեք քույր ունեմ ու մի եղբայր: Ամենափոքրն է: Առօրյա խոսակցության մեջ շատ հազվադեպ եմ գործածում «ջանն» ու «ցավդ տանեմ»- ը, բայց եղբորս անունը տալիս եթե այս բառերը չկցեմ, կարծես դավաճանություն արած լինեմ: Մյուս քույրերս էլ իրենց հերթին: Այնպես ենք սովորեցրել իրեն, որ նույնիսկ էլ. փոստի հասցեն սկսվում է «Ռոբերտ ջան»- ով: :LOL: 
 Ամուսնությունից հետո, ըստ իս, մեր մեջ ավելի է ուժեղանում սերը եղբոր նկատմամբ, որովհետև ներքուստ հասկանում ենք, որ մեզ համար ամենաթանկի՝ հայրենական տան շարունակությունը նրա հետ է կապված:
Եղբայրս ամուրի է, բայց երանի նրան , ով իր կինը կդառնա: Այնքան սիրով ենք սպասում այդ աղջկան  :Love:

----------

A.r.p.i. (25.04.2010), Ariadna (24.04.2010), Gayl (24.04.2010), Meme (24.04.2010), Դատարկություն (25.04.2010), Էլիզե (25.04.2010), Կաթիլ (28.08.2010), Ձայնալար (24.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Երբ փոքր էի, երբեք չէի մտածում, որ եղբայր եմ ուզում:
> Հիմա կարծում եմ, որ վատ չէր լինի եղբայր ունենալ, մենք լավ ընկերներ կլինեինք, ու համոզված եմ, որ շատ լավ կհասկանայինք միմյանց:


թեմայի հետ կապ չունի բայց մարդ կա քույրիկ ա ուզում  :Smile:

----------

Արևածագ (26.04.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

Ես ունեմ երկու եղբայր... երկուսն էլ ինձնից մեեեեծ`մեկը ինձնից 15 տարով ա մեծ, մյուսն էլ` 10: Երկուսի էլ շաաաաաատ եմ սիրում, հիմա նրանք երկուսն էլ ամուսնացած են, երկուսն էլ բալիկներ ունեն, բայց մեկ ա, երբ իմ մասին են խոսում միշտ ասում են ` "Երեխեն", չնայած, որ էնքան էլ "երեխա" չեմ  :Smile:  : Երբեք չեմ ասի, որ եղբայրը կարող է փոխարինել քրոջը, բայց չեմ ուզել քույրիկ ունենալ: Երկուսն էլ շատ տարբեր են. մեծ եղբայրս ավելի շատ հոգեբան ա` միշտ պատրաստ ա խորհուրդներով օգնել: Իսկ միջնեկ եղբայրս ինձ միշտ օգնում ա իր` մարդկանց միանգամից ճանաչելու ունակությամբ. ոչ մի բան չի վրիպում նրա աչքից` մարդկանց շատ արագ ա ճանաչում` նրանց դրական և բացասական գծերով հանդերձ:
Հիշում եմ, չորս տարեկան էի, մեծ եղբայրս արդեն ուսանող էր, ամեն անգամ դասից գալիս, միշտ ինձ համար ինչ որ համով բան էր բերում, միշտ ես ու ինքը գնում էինք դուրս ման գալու, իրար հետ գնում էինք կրկես, մանկական կաֆե.... մի անգամ փողոցում մեզ իրար հետ մի տատիկ տեսավ, երկար նայեց մեզ, զգաց, որ մեր մեջ նմանություն կա,  մոտեցավ ինձ ու ասաց` "Բալես, էս պապադ ա, թե քեռիդ???"  :Think:  ....
Լավ ա, երբ եղբայր ունես, նշանակում ա պաշտպան ունես, նշանակում ա միշտ կողքիդ կանգնած ու քեզ գնահատող մարդ ունես... սիրում եմ իմ երկու եղբայրներին էլ շաաատ ու շաաատ  :Love:   :Love:

----------

A.r.p.i. (26.04.2010), Ariadna (26.04.2010), Meme (25.04.2010), Արևածագ (26.04.2010), Դատարկություն (25.04.2010), Երկնային (25.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.04.2010), Կաթիլ (25.04.2010), ՆանՍ (30.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> _Չգիտեմ, թե ինչու են մարդիկ տենց վատատեսական մոտենում… ես եղբայր չունեմ, բայց միշտ երազել եմ, որ ինձանից մի յոթ տարով մեծ եղբայր ունենամ… դրա էֆեկտը լրիվ ուրիշ ա… մենակ բողոքում են, որ եղբայրը ինչ-որ բան թույլ չի տալիս անել, իսկ էն, որ պաշտպանում ա իրա քույրիկին, մտածում ա իր մասին, ոչ մեկը չի հիշում…  վերջիվերջո ոչ մի եղբայր իր քրոջը վատը չի ցանկանա…
> 
> Բացի այդ ես կարծում եմ, որ աղջկանից ա գալիս շատ բան… եթե ինքը վստահություն ա ներշնչում իր եղբորը, երբեք իրեն նենց արարք թույլ չի տվել, որի համար եղբայրը իրեն չվստահի, եղբայրը, ինչքան էլ նահապետական մտածելակերպ ունենա, հաստատ հարգանք կլինի, ու չի կալանավորի իր քրոջը…_


Երկնային ջան, ասեմ քեզ, 7տարի փոքրը ավելի կայֆ ա  :LOL:  Լուրջ եմ ասում, ես ունեմ փոքրիկ ապերիկ, դե շատ փոքրիկ չի, ընդամենը 7 տարի, դե ճանաչում եք բոլորդ էլ, բայց մենք լրիվ նույնն ենք, էնքան նույն ենք, որ մամային ասում էինք ֆանտազիադ չի հերիքել մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևի ստեղծես էս երկրորդին :Smile: ։ Իսկ էդ տարիքային  տարբերությունը էնքան շուտ ա անցնում, մենակ շատ փոքր տարիքում ես զգում, իսկ հետո արդեն դառնում եք հավասար մարդիկ։ Առաջ շատ էի ուզում քույրիկ ունենալ, իսկ հիմա մտածում եմ, որ լավ ընկերուհին կարող է միշտ էլ քրոջ տեղ բռնել, նույնիսկ լավ հարսը, ինչ կա որ, էդպես էլ է պատահում, բայց եղբոր տեղը հաստատ ոչ մեկ կյանքում չի լրացնի։ Նույնն էլ կարծում եմ տղայի համար քրոջ դերն է  :Smile:

----------

Meme (26.04.2010), Արևածագ (26.04.2010), Կաթիլ (28.08.2010), Մարկիզ (28.08.2010), Ուլուանա (26.04.2010)

----------


## SSS

Ունեմ մի եղբայր :Love: Ինձանից 2 տարով է մեծ... Եթե ասեմ սիրում եմ նրան մի տեսակ թերի կլինի...Ինձ համար նա հեղինակություն է,ավելին քան հեղինակություն,չգիտեմ ինչպես ասեմ...երբեք որևէ բան ինձ չի արգելել,ինչն էլ ինձ ստիպել է երբևէ չչարաշահել նրա վստահությունը...Ես հպարտանում եմ նրանով

----------

A.r.p.i. (26.04.2010), Meme (26.04.2010), Արևածագ (26.04.2010), Էլիզե (26.04.2010), Կաթիլ (28.08.2010)

----------


## einnA

Վայ մի տեսակ կարոտել եմ ապելիկիս, չնայած ինքը չի կարդա, բայց ուզում եմ գրել, որ ես իրան էնքան եմ սիրում, որ չափման միավոր չկա...
Ինձանից մի տարի կես փոքր է, բայց էտ մենակ մինչև մի քանի տարի իրան դրսում պաշտպանելու ժամանակ էր էտպես, հետո մեծացավ ու արդեն հավերժ մեծս դարձավ `թե ֆիզիկապես, թե մեր` իրար ընկալման տեսակետից... 
Մեզ մեր հարևանները միշտ օրինակ էին բերում, թե ինչքան լավ ենք իրար հետ, չենք կռվում...(կողքի տներում հավերժ "քուր-ախպոր" կռվախնձորի պատմություններ էին)
Հետո մենք իրար պաշտպանում էինք. ես իրան պապայի, ինքն ինձ մամայի բարկությունից  :Wink: 
Հետո մեծացանք, առանց մի խոսքի արդեն ամեն ինչ պարզ էր: Երբեք տարաձայնություններ չեն եղել, զարմանալու բան է, բայց մեր մոտ ստացվել է: Երբեք ինչ-որ տեղ գնալ-չգնալու, ինչ-որ բան հագնել-չհագնելու բառ անգամ չի արտաբերվել... ինչ-որ մեկից պաշտպանվելու կարիք չկա, որովհետև ինքը կա, ով հասկանա-չհասկանա ինքն անխոս իմ թիկունքում է ցանկացած հարցում...
Էհ մեծացել ենք, շատ չենք խոսում, բայց լուռ հասկանում ենք իրար:Կարևորն էտ է:

----------

Cassiopeia (03.09.2010), Reh32 (31.08.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Երկու եղբայր ունեմ: Երկուսն էլ փոքր են ինձնից` 5 և 6 տարով: Երբ փոքր էին սիրում էի իրենց և աշխատում հոգատար քույր լինել: Հիմա  հասուն ու կայաած երիտասարդներ են  և  իրենց ցուցաբերած հոգատարությունն եմ զգում: Դա մի քնքուշ զգացում է, որ կուզենայի բոլորն էլ ունենային: Փոքր եղբայրս ինձ համար նաև ընկեր է: Մենք շատ նման ենք իրար և արտաքնապես և հոգեպես: Նույն հայացքներն ունենք, նույն մտածելակերպը...Ինչ էլ լինի  գիտեմ, որ կաջակցի և կնդունի իմ ամենախենթ որոշումն անգամ ու  դա փոխադարձ է: Վստահում եմ եղբորս ինչպես ինքս ինձ:
ՄԵՆՔ ՇԱՏ ՆՄԱՆ ԵՆՔ ԻՐԱՐ և ԱՅԴ ՓԱՍՏԻ ԳԻՏԱԿՑՈՒՄՆ ԻՆՁ ԵՐՋԱՆԿԱՑՆՈՒՄ Է

----------

Cassiopeia (03.09.2010), Surveyr (31.08.2010), Կաթիլ (28.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

եղբայրը պիտի փոխարինի հորը` քրոջ հարցում ու ինքը ասի ինչ անել ու որտեղ:Եղբայրը չպիտի թողնի,որ հայրը խառնվի ասենք տանից դուրս հարցերում:

----------


## Անտիգոնե

> եղբայրը պիտի փոխարինի հորը` քրոջ հարցում ու ինքը ասի ինչ անել ու որտեղ:Եղբայրը չպիտի թողնի,որ հայրը խառնվի ասենք տանից դուրս հարցերում:


Համամիտ չեմ: Եղբայրն անշուշտ կարող է խորհուրդ և ուղղություն տալ քրոջը: Բայց ասել թե ինչ պիտի անի... Դա արդեն չափազանց է

----------

One_Way_Ticket (28.08.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> եղբայրը պիտի փոխարինի հորը` քրոջ հարցում ու ինքը ասի ինչ անել ու որտեղ:Եղբայրը չպիտի թողնի,որ հայրը խառնվի ասենք տանից դուրս հարցերում:


 Շատ կներեք, բայց էդ դեպքում հայրն ինչի՞ համար ա, եթե եղբայրը պիտի նրան փոխարինի:

----------


## VisTolog

> եղբայրը պիտի փոխարինի հորը` քրոջ հարցում ու ինքը ասի ինչ անել ու որտեղ:Եղբայրը չպիտի թողնի,որ հայրը խառնվի ասենք տանից դուրս հարցերում:


Եղբայրը չպետքա հորն ասի «տանից դուրս հարցերի» մասին, իսկ ասելուց հետո էլ չի կարողանա իր հորն ինչ-որ բան արգելել:

----------


## tikopx

> Եղբայրը չպետքա հորն ասի «տանից դուրս հարցերի» մասին, իսկ ասելուց հետո էլ չի կարողանա իր հորն ինչ-որ բան արգելել:


սխալ հասյացար,տանից դուրս հարցերում ախպեր կա, իսկ ներքին տնական հարցերում հայր ու մայր:

----------


## Jerry

> սխալ հասյացար,տանից դուրս հարցերում ախպեր կա, իսկ ներքին տնական հարցերում հայր ու մայր:


համաձայն եմ. Բայց երբ եղբայրը քրոջը ինչ որ բան արգելում ա դա նշանակում ա նրա մասին ա մտածում, բայց երբեմն այդ մտածելու ունակությունը հիվանդության ա վերածվում.

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> երբ եղբայրը քրոջը ինչ որ բան արգելում ա դա նշանակում ա նրա մասին ա մտածում


Հեչ անպայման չէ  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (30.08.2010), einnA (30.08.2010), VisTolog (30.08.2010), Yellow Raven (30.08.2010), Yevuk (30.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (30.08.2010), Երկնային (30.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (30.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> եղբայրը պիտի փոխարինի հորը` քրոջ հարցում ու ինքը ասի ինչ անել ու որտեղ:Եղբայրը չպիտի թողնի,որ հայրը խառնվի ասենք տանից դուրս հարցերում:


Եթե մարդիկ նորմալ ընտանիքում են մեծանում ու նորմալ դաստիարակություն են ստանում, ապա  եղբայրը լինում է քրոջ հոգեհարազատ կեսը, և ոչ մի դեպքում չի ունենում՝ «եղբայրը նաև հսկիչ է» կարգավիճակը։ Պարզապես պետք է ծնողները կարողանան նորմալ երեխաներ դաստիարակել, թե չէ հսկելով և գեստապոյությամբ երբեք ոչ մեկի չես կարող ստիպել ինչ որ բաներ  անել կամ չանել։ Ցանկացած աղջիկ միշտ էլ կարող է խաբել, եթե մտքին տեղ լինի։

----------

Ambrosine (30.08.2010), einnA (30.08.2010), Katka (30.08.2010), Ribelle (31.08.2010), VisTolog (30.08.2010), Yevuk (30.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (30.08.2010), Ինչուիկ (30.08.2010), Մանուլ (30.08.2010), ՆանՍ (31.08.2010), Ուլուանա (31.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Եղբայրը չպետքա հորն ասի «տանից դուրս հարցերի» մասին, իսկ ասելուց հետո էլ չի կարողանա իր *հորն* ինչ-որ բան արգելել:


Վիստ, էս վրիպակ էր, թե՞ եղբայրն էնքան ա քրոջ առաջ արգելքներ դնում, որ դա սովորության է վերածվում ու սկսում է հորն ինչ-որ բան արգելել:  :Unsure:

----------

tikopx (30.08.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Վիստ, էս վրիպակ էր, թե՞ եղբայրն էնքան ա քրոջ առաջ արգելքներ դնում, որ դա սովորության է վերածվում ու սկսում է հորն ինչ-որ բան արգելել:


 Դայ, հենց գրել ա, որ *չի կարող* հորն ինչ-որ բան արգելել  :Jpit: :

----------


## einnA

Նկատել եք, որ ինչքան հայրը կամ եղբայրը խիստ են լինում, այնքան շատ է նման պարագայում ապրած աղջիկների կյանքում սխալներ լինում?

----------

Ariadna (31.08.2010), murmushka (31.08.2010), tikopx (30.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (30.08.2010), ՆանՍ (31.08.2010), Ուլուանա (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Եղբայրը չպիտի թողնի,որ հայրը խառնվի ասենք տանից դուրս հարցերում:


Հարց առաջին. ինչի՞ ես տենց մտածում:
Հարց երկրորդ. նույն բանը կասեի՞ր ամբողջ օրը տանը, նկատի ունեմ՝ աշխատանք չունեցող, պարապ հոր մասին:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Նկատել եք, որ ինչքան հայրը կամ եղբայրը խիստ են լինում, այնքան շատ է նման պարագայում ապրած աղջիկների կյանքում սխալներ լինում?


Խիստ էլ կա, խիստ էլ:

 Հա պետք չէ բացիթողի թողնել, որ աղջիկը ինչ ուզում է ո՞նց ուզում է անի, բայց լինում են նաև դեպքեր, որ այդ խստությունը բերում է զանազան տարաձայնությունների  և դրա համար ամեն ինչը պետք է համ ու հոտով անել:

----------

tikopx (30.08.2010)

----------


## einnA

Չեմ հասկանում ինչու ազատություն կոչվածը բացիթողի վիճակի հետ են կապում? Կամ ասենք իսկական հայ եղբայրը կամ հայրը պիտի անպայման խիստ լինեն?  :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Չեմ հասկանում ինչու ազատություն կոչվածը բացիթողի վիճակի հետ են կապում? Կամ ասենք իսկական հայ եղբայրը կամ հայրը պիտի անպայման խիստ լինեն?


Ոչ իհարկե, են չի որ պետք է «գեստաբո» - ի պես հսկեն, բայց որ լրիվ ազատություն է տրվում արդեն չափերը անցնում են: Իհարկե սա որոշ աղջիկների է վերաբերում: 

Ես հավատացած եմ որ կան աղջիկներ, որ իրենք իրենց չափերը լավ գիտեն ու նրանց կյանքին ընդհանրապես պետք չէ միջամտել, բայց նրանք 100 - ից 10 % են կազմում:

----------

tikopx (30.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ախպերը պտի քրոջ ականջը պահած մնա, թե չէ ինքը ճիշտ ախպեր չի լինի... Քուրն էլ պետքա տեղ գնալուց միշտ ախպորը տեղյակ պահի դրա մասին, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չգնա էլ էդ տեղը արդեն իսկ իրա մեջ գցել-բռնելով, որ իրա ախպերը էնքան ճիշտ տղայա, որ իրան չի թողելու գնալ էդ տեղը ու ինքը դրանից մանթոյա մնալու, որովհետև ճիշտ քուրը չի կարա ճիշտ ախպոր ասածը չանի:

----------

tikopx (30.08.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ախպերը պտի քրոջ ականջը պահած մնա, թե չէ ինքը ճիշտ ախպեր չի լինի... Քուրն էլ պետքա տեղ գնալուց միշտ ախպորը տեղյակ պահի դրա մասին, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չգնա էլ էդ տեղը արդեն իսկ իրա մեջ գցել-բռնելով, որ իրա ախպերը էնքան ճիշտ տղայա, որ իրան չի թողելու գնալ էդ տեղը ու ինքը դրանից մանթոյա մնալու, որովհետև ճիշտ քուրը չի կարա ճիշտ ախպոր ասածը չանի:


Հաաարգվար, աաաախպերս:

----------

tikopx (30.08.2010), Yellow Raven (30.08.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Ես հավատացած եմ որ կան աղջիկներ, որ իրենք իրենց չափերը լավ գիտեն ու նրանց կյանքին ընդհանրապես պետք չէ միջամտել, բայց նրանք 100 - ից 10 % են կազմում:


 :Shok:  էտքան քիչ????? համաձայն չեմ  :Sad:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ախպերը պտի քրոջ ականջը պահած մնա, թե չէ ինքը ճիշտ ախպեր չի լինի... *Քուրն էլ պետքա տեղ գնալուց միշտ ախպորը տեղյակ պահի դրա մասին*, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չգնա էլ էդ տեղը արդեն իսկ իրա մեջ գցել-բռնելով, որ իրա ախպերը էնքան ճիշտ տղայա, որ իրան չի թողելու գնալ էդ տեղը ու ինքը դրանից մանթոյա մնալու, որովհետև ճիշտ քուրը չի կարա ճիշտ ախպոր ասածը չանի:


Տեղ ասելով ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես:
Ասենք, վարսավիրանոց գնալիս պիտի եղբորը տեղյակ պահի՞:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> էտքան քիչ????? համաձայն չեմ


Իսկ դու ի՞նչ չափանիշներով էս չափում: Ո՞նց էս որոշում քանի %  :Think:

----------


## einnA

> Ախպերը պտի քրոջ ականջը պահած մնա, թե չէ ինքը ճիշտ ախպեր չի լինի... Քուրն էլ պետքա տեղ գնալուց միշտ ախպորը տեղյակ պահի դրա մասին, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չգնա էլ էդ տեղը արդեն իսկ իրա մեջ գցել-բռնելով, որ իրա ախպերը էնքան ճիշտ տղայա, որ իրան չի թողելու գնալ էդ տեղը ու ինքը դրանից մանթոյա մնալու, որովհետև ճիշտ քուրը չի կարա ճիշտ ախպոր ասածը չանի:


 Էս ինչ քառթու-քառթու ճիշտ ախպերը, ճիշտ քուրը....
էսքան ժամանակ, որ ես մի տեղ գնալուց ոչ մի արգելք չեմ ունեցել, նշանակում է ես քո ասած "ճիշտ" ... չենք? 
շատ կներես լրիվ երեխայական մտածելակերպ ա, ավելացնելու իմաստ չկա:

----------


## tikopx

> Տեղ ասելով ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես:
> Ասենք, վարսավիրանոց գնալիս պիտի եղբորը տեղյակ պահի՞:


չասինք խանութ գնալուց ել ասի,  տեղ գնալուց

----------


## einnA

> Իսկ դու ի՞նչ չափանիշներով էս չափում: Ո՞նց էս որոշում քանի %


ես %-ներ չեմ կարող ասել, բայց հաստատ քո ասածի նման չի, կամ աշխարհը փոխվել ա խաբարություն չունեմ: Ես շատ ավելի մեծ ու լավ կարծիքի եմ մեր քույրիկերի բարոյական վարքագծի մասին երեխեք:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Տեղ ասելով ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես:
> Ասենք, վարսավիրանոց գնալիս պիտի եղբորը տեղյակ պահի՞:


Տնից մի քայլ էլ դուրս եկավ, էդ արդեն տեղ գնալա, դաժե զիբիլ թափելուց պետքա ախպերը տեղյակ լինի,թե չէ մեկ-երկու զիբիլի հետ արդեն ուրիշ բաներ էլ կսկսի թափել քուրը:




> Էս ինչ քառթու-քառթու ճիշտ ախպերը, ճիշտ քուրը....
> էսքան ժամանակ, որ ես մի տեղ գնալուց ոչ մի արգելք չեմ ունեցել, նշանակում է ես քո ասած "ճիշտ" ... չենք? 
> շատ կներես լրիվ երեխայական մտածելակերպ ա, ավելացնելու իմաստ չկա:


Ես չեմ կոնկրետացնում, աղջիկ էլ կա, աղջիկ էլ... Բայց եթե քուչում իմանան, որ ախպերը քրոջը չի նայում, էդ էդ տղու ավտարիծետին հարված կլինի, նենց որ ճիշտ քուրը պետքա էդքանը ջոգի ու իրան քրավարի պահի:

----------

tikopx (30.08.2010), Ռեդ (30.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Տնից մի քայլ էլ դուրս եկավ, էդ արդեն տեղ գնալա, դաժե զիբիլ թափելուց պետքա ախպերը տեղյակ լինի,թե չէ մեկ-երկու զիբիլի հետ արդեն ուրիշ բաներ էլ կսկսի թափել քուրը:
> 
> 
> 
> Ես չեմ կոնկրետացնում, աղջիկ էլ կա, աղջիկ էլ... Բայց եթե քուչում իմանան, որ ախպերը քրոջը չի նայում, էդ էդ տղու ավտարիծետին հարված կլինի, նենց որ ճիշտ քուրը պետքա էդքանը ջոգի ու իրան քրավարի պահի:



համաձայն եմ , բայց մի բան սխալ գիտես, եթե իջնումա հայաթ զիբիլ թափելու , պետք չի որ քեզ ասի, մանավադ ետ քո ասած հայաթի տղեքը ում համար են?
են մի թեմայում սաղ մեր դեմ էին , բա եսինչ բանա իմ հետ համաձայն եք?

----------


## einnA

> Ես չեմ կոնկրետացնում, աղջիկ էլ կա, աղջիկ էլ... Բայց եթե քուչում իմանան, որ ախպերը քրոջը չի նայում, էդ էդ տղու ավտարիծետին հարված կլինի, նենց որ ճիշտ քուրը պետքա էդքանը ջոգի ու իրան քրավարի պահի:


էէէէէէէ ժողովուրդ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> համաձայն եմ , բայց մի բան սխալ գիտես, եթե իջնումա հայաթ զիբիլ թափելու , պետք չի որ քեզ ասի, մանավադ ետ քո ասած հայաթի տղեքը ում համար են?
> են մի թեմայում սաղ մեր դեմ էին , բա եսինչ բանա իմ հետ համաձայն եք?


Այ ախպեր ո՞վ ա քեզ դեմ եղել: Ես որ մինչև վերջ ձեզ հետ եմ, ապրե՛ք:
Քուրը դաժե պտի ասի, թե ինչ զիբիլ ա թափմ, ու որ մի զիբիլնոց ա գնում: Լավ, շատ չկանկրետնիացնեմ Վահիկի ասածը:

----------

tikopx (30.08.2010), Yellow Raven (30.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> համաձայն եմ , բայց մի բան սխալ գիտես, եթե իջնումա հայաթ զիբիլ թափելու , պետք չի որ քեզ ասի, մանավադ ետ քո ասած հայաթի տղեքը ում համար են?
> են մի թեմայում սաղ մեր դեմ էին , բա եսինչ բանա իմ հետ համաձայն եք?


Դե էն թեման ուրիշ էր :Smile: 
Տրամադրությունս էլ էր ուրիշ :Jpit: 




> էէէէէէէ ժողովուրդ


 :Cool:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էս ինչ քառթու-քառթու ճիշտ ախպերը, ճիշտ քուրը....
> էսքան ժամանակ, որ ես մի տեղ գնալուց ոչ մի արգելք չեմ ունեցել, նշանակում է ես քո ասած "ճիշտ" ... չենք? 
> շատ կներես լրիվ երեխայական մտածելակերպ ա, ավելացնելու իմաստ չկա:


Չէ, պաստորեն քո եղբայը կամ հայրը նկատել է քո վարքագծի նորմային շատ մոտ հատկանիշները ու չի փորձել խառնվել, քանի որ դու ինքտ շատ լավ այդ գիտակցել էս: Շատ ճիշտ մտածելակերպ է ըստ ինձ:




> ես %-ներ չեմ կարող ասել, բայց հաստատ քո ասածի նման չի, կամ աշխարհը փոխվել ա խաբարություն չունեմ: Ես շատ ավելի մեծ ու լավ կարծիքի եմ մեր քույրիկերի բարոյական վարքագծի մասին երեխեք:


էհ դու ունես ես չունեմ  :Blush:

----------

tikopx (30.08.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Տնից մի քայլ էլ դուրս եկավ, էդ արդեն տեղ գնալա, դաժե զիբիլ թափելուց պետքա ախպերը տեղյակ լինի,*թե չէ մեկ-երկու զիբիլի հետ արդեն ուրիշ բաներ էլ կսկսի թափել քուրը*:


Աբսուրդ։ Մեջբերման մեջ թունդացրած արտահայտությունը վիրավորանք է կամայական նորմալ աղջկա համար, իսկ սեփական քրոջը նման կերպ վերաբերվելը վայրենիություն է։

----------

Ariadna (31.08.2010), einnA (30.08.2010), Ribelle (31.08.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Վահիկ, դե ասա, որ գրածդ ընդամենը սարկազմ էր, վայ  :Jpit: :

----------

Yellow Raven (01.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վահիկ, դե ասա, որ գրածդ ընդամենը սարկազմ էր, վայ :


Ավատարի մեջի տղուն ես նայում, քուչում ունեցած ավտարիծետի մասին դատողություններին, հեչ չի բռնում չէ՞ :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (01.09.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Բայց եթե քուչում իմանան, որ ախպերը քրոջը չի նայում, էդ էդ տղու ավտարիծետին հարված կլինի, նենց որ ճիշտ քուրը պետքա էդքանը ջոգի ու իրան քրավարի պահի:


Փաստորեն քուչում ավտառիծյետդ քեզ համար ավելի կարևոր է, քան քրոջդ հարմարավետությունը։ Ցավալի է։ Իսկ երբևէ մտքովդ չի՞ անցել, որ կարելի է քուչի հետ որևիցե կապ չունենալ։ Թքած ունենալ, թե քո մասին ինչ կարծիքի են քուչում։ Շփվել այնպիսի մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր "քրոջը նայել" պարզամիտ մտածելակերպից վեր են։ Այսքանը ասում եմ, քանի որ ավելի լավ կարծիք ունեմ քո մասին, քան քուչում շարքային պպզողների։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:10 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:05 ----------




> Վահիկ, դե ասա, որ գրածդ ընդամենը սարկազմ էր, վայ :


Բայց ճիշտ որ  :Jpit: 
Ախր նենց լուրջ-լուրջ էր գրում․․․

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:22 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:10 ----------




> չասինք խանութ գնալուց ել ասի,  տեղ գնալուց


Դրա համար էլ հարցնում եմ տեղը որն է։ Ես ձեր քուչի ժառգոնին չեմ տիրապետում։

----------

Ariadna (31.08.2010), V!k (31.08.2010), Yellow Raven (01.09.2010)

----------


## Jerry

> Նկատել եք, որ ինչքան հայրը կամ եղբայրը խիստ են լինում, այնքան շատ է նման պարագայում ապրած աղջիկների կյանքում սխալներ լինում?


 Արգելված պտուղը քաղցր ա.

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոչ իհարկե, են չի որ պետք է «գեստաբո» - ի պես հսկեն, բայց որ լրիվ ազատություն է տրվում արդեն չափերը անցնում են:


Դրա համար, ինչպես Արիադնան ասեց, պետք է ոչ թե հսկել, այլ մինչև էդ էնպես դաստիարակել, որ չափերն անցնելու հարց նույնիսկ չառաջանա, որ մի հատ էլ եղբոր կողմից հսկվելու կարիք լինի։ Իհարկե, «չափերն անցնել» հասկացությունն էլ շատ հարաբերական է. մեկի համար գուցե քրոջ՝ երեկոյան ժամը իննից հետո տնից դուրս գալն է գնահատվում որպես չափերի անցում, իսկ մյուսի համար՝ գիշերը տուն չգալը, և այլն։ Ամեն դեպքում շատ միամիտ են էն տղաները, որոնք կարծում են, թե իրենց քույրերն իրենց հսկելու շնորհիվ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ են անում (դե, ճիշտ՝ իրենց ընկալմամբ, էլի)։ Ու նաև տխուր է էն աղջիկների վիճակը, որոնց սխալ քայլեր անելուց եղբոր հսկելը պիտի հետ պահի։

Բացի դրանից, einnA–ի հետ համաձայն եմ. մշտապես եղբայրների կամ հայրերի հսկողություն տակ գտնվող աղջիկները, որպես կանոն, լուրջ սխալներ են գործում կյանքում։ Էս առումով մի տարածված օրինակ. ամուսնանում են՝ զուտ ճնշող հսկողությունից ազատվելու համար, որովհետև արդեն չեն դիմանում։ Հսկիչ–եղբայրներ, դուք, օրինակ, ձեզ ո՞նց կզգայիք, եթե իմանայիք, որ ձեր քույրն ամուսնանում կամ ամուսնացել է ինչ–որ մեկի հետ՝ ոչ թե սիրելով, այլ զուտ որպեսզի վերջապես ազատվի ձեր հսկողությունից ու հանգիստ ապրի, քանի որ էն մարդը, որի հետ ամուսնանում է, ի տարբերություն ձեզ, հսկիչի դեր ստանձնելու նշաններ ցույց չի տվել։ Էդ պահին դա շատերին փրկություն է թվում ու ճիշտ քայլ, բայց պարզ է, որ միայն էդ նկատառումով կնքված ամուսնությունը դժվար թե երջանիկ լինի։ Այնուամենայնիվ, էդ քայլին դիմող աղջիկներին եթե ոչ արդարացնել, ապա հասկանալ կարելի է. մարդիկ հուսահատությունից ինչ սխալ ասես որ չեն անում...

----------

Ariadna (31.08.2010), einnA (31.08.2010), Surveyr (31.08.2010), Yevuk (01.09.2010), Անտիգոնե (31.08.2010), Դեկադա (31.08.2010), Մանուլ (31.08.2010), ՆանՍ (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դրա համար, ինչպես Արիադնան ասեց, պետք է ոչ թե հսկել, այլ մինչև էդ էնպես դաստիարակել, որ չափերն անցնելու հարց նույնիսկ չառաջանա, որ մի հատ էլ եղբոր կողմից հսկվելու կարիք լինի։ Իհարկե, «չափերն անցնել» հասկացությունն էլ շատ հարաբերական է. մեկի համար գուցե քրոջ՝ երեկոյան ժամը իննից հետո տնից դուրս գալն է գնահատվում որպես չափերի անցում, իսկ մյուսի համար՝ գիշերը տուն չգալը, և այլն։ Ամեն դեպքում շատ միամիտ են էն տղաները, որոնք կարծում են, թե իրենց քույրերն իրենց հսկելու շնորհիվ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ են անում (դե, ճիշտ՝ իրենց ընկալմամբ, էլի)։ Ու նաև տխուր է էն աղջիկների վիճակը, որոնց սխալ քայլեր անելուց եղբոր հսկելը պիտի հետ պահի։
> 
> Բացի դրանից, einnA–ի հետ համաձայն եմ. մշտապես եղբայրների կամ հայրերի հսկողություն տակ գտնվող աղջիկները, որպես կանոն, լուրջ սխալներ են գործում կյանքում։ Էս առումով մի տարածված օրինակ. ամուսնանում են՝ զուտ ճնշող հսկողությունից ազատվելու համար, որովհետև արդեն չեն դիմանում։ Հսկիչ–եղբայրներ, դուք, օրինակ, ձեզ ո՞նց կզգայիք, եթե իմանայիք, որ ձեր քույրն ամուսնանում կամ ամուսնացել է ինչ–որ մեկի հետ՝ ոչ թե սիրելով, այլ զուտ որպեսզի վերջապես ազատվի ձեր հսկողությունից ու հանգիստ ապրի, քանի որ էն մարդը, որի հետ ամուսնանում է, ի տարբերություն ձեզ, հսկիչի դեր ստանձնելու նշաններ ցույց չի տվել։ Էդ պահին դա շատերին փրկություն է թվում ու ճիշտ քայլ, բայց պարզ է, որ միայն էդ նկատառումով կնքված ամուսնությունը դժվար թե երջանիկ լինի։ Այնուամենայնիվ, էդ քայլին դիմող աղջիկներին եթե ոչ արդարացնել, ապա հասկանալ կարելի է. մարդիկ հուսահատությունից ինչ սխալ ասես որ չեն անում...


*Ուլուանա*  ջան որոշ չափով համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: Համամիտ եմ նաև այն մտքի հետ, որ պետք է այնպես դաստիարակել, որ հետո հսկելու կարիք չլինի: Բայց միևնույն է ցանկացած դեպքում, հոր կամ եղբոր միջամտությունը պետք է: Լինում են դեպքեր, իրավիճակներ, որ տվյալ դեպքում աղջիկը առաջին անգամ է հանդիպում, ու կարող է սխալներ գործել, ու ճակատագրական սխալներ, իսկ այդ պարագայում միջամտում է հայրը ու ասում.
-Աղջիկ ջան դու այսպես պետք է անես, որովհետև դա հարգի չի, դա ինձ պատիվ չի բերում, դու կփոշմանես, բայց հետո ուշ կլինի, ի՞նչի եք մտածում որ բոլոր աղջիկներներն են այդքանը հասկանում և զերծ մնում այդպիսի իրավիճակներից: Չէ ամենևին էլ այդպես չէ:

----------


## SSS

Ելնելով  քննարկումներից մի հարց տամ էլի.Փաստորեն էն եղբայր չունեցող բոլոր աղջիկները սխալ ուղիով են գնում և կործանել են  իրենց բարի համբավն ու երջանիկ ապագան? :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (31.08.2010), Yevuk (01.09.2010)

----------


## tikopx

դու սխալ հասկացար: այստեղ եղբայրների մասին են խոսում, որ պիտի հետևեն քրոջ արարքներին, իսկ եթե եղբայր չունենա, հաստատ հայրև ավլի խիստ կլինի:իսկ այ տենց աղջիկների 30% քիչն, արդեն կործանել են իրենց կյանքը:

----------


## SSS

Իսկ եթե աստված մի արասցե հայր էլ չունի, կամ ասենք հեռու է ընտանիքից ? գնա կախվի?

----------


## tikopx

դե արդեն ինքը գիտի ինչ կանի, բայց տենց աղջիկների մի քանի % ընկնում են անդունդը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ելնելով  քննարկումներից մի հարց տամ էլի.Փաստորեն էն եղբայր չունեցող բոլոր աղջիկները սխալ ուղիով են գնում և կործանել են  իրենց բարի համբավն ու երջանիկ ապագան?


Իհարկե ոչ, նրանք իրենց գլխին ունեն հայր:




> Իսկ եթե աստված մի արասցե հայր էլ չունի, կամ ասենք հեռու է ընտանիքից ? գնա կախվի?


Չէ, կախվել պետք չի, արի այդքան չկոնկրետանանք, քանի որ այդ աղջիկները մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև են մտածում:

----------


## SSS

> դե արդեն ինքը գիտի ինչ կանի, բայց տենց աղջիկների մի քանի % ընկնում են անդունդը


Բեր ինձ նման աղջկա 1 օրինակ և ես  խիստ եղբայր ունեցող անդունդն ընկնող աղջկա 10 հակաօրինակ կաող եմ բերել

 Հ.Գ. շանդ, ոչխարիդ կատվիդ կարող ես ասել սա մի արա, նա մի արա ,պատժել,* վարժեցնել*,

----------

Ariadna (31.08.2010), Ինչուիկ (31.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

եղբայր էլ կա եղբայրել.

----------


## Dayana

> դե արդեն ինքը գիտի ինչ կանի, բայց տենց աղջիկների մի քանի % ընկնում են անդունդը


tikopx, գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ մի քանի էջ հետո ասելու ես ապրեն աղջիկները, ոչինչ մի արգելեք  ::}:  

Աբսուրդային յուբկաներից անցաք ուրիշ արգելքների:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (31.08.2010), Ինչուիկ (31.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

չէ նրան պատճառ կար,որ գիտեն ընտրայալները,իսկ ես հաստատ չեմ անի տենց, 100%
ես թեման ես չեմ բացել , եսիմ ով սկսավ գրե , ես ել իմ կարծիքը արտահայտեցի

----------


## Katka

Սաղ հեչ: Մի հարց էլի տամ. արդեն շատ եմ նկատել ու մոտս հարց է առաջացել՝ «ե»-ի ու «է»-ի մեջ տարբերություն կա՞:

----------


## tikopx

այբուբենում կա, բայց ֆորումում գրելուց `արագ գրելուց շուտ շուտ ա խառնվում:

----------


## Katka

> այբուբենում կա, բայց ֆորումում գրելուց `արագ գրելուց շուտ շուտ ա խառնվում:


Հա՜: Այբուբենում չի միայն: Դեպքեր կան, որ արժե չխառնել:
Պատկերացնում եմ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը շտապեր այբուբենը ստեղծելուց: Լավ է, որ էն ժամանակ ֆորում չկար: :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (31.08.2010), davidus (31.08.2010), tikopx (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> *Ուլուանա*  ջան որոշ չափով համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: Համամիտ եմ նաև այն մտքի հետ, որ պետք է այնպես դաստիարակել, որ հետո հսկելու կարիք չլինի: Բայց միևնույն է ցանկացած դեպքում, հոր կամ եղբոր միջամտությունը պետք է: Լինում են դեպքեր, իրավիճակներ, որ տվյալ դեպքում աղջիկը առաջին անգամ է հանդիպում, ու կարող է սխալներ գործել, ու ճակատագրական սխալներ, իսկ այդ պարագայում միջամտում է հայրը ու ասում.
> -Աղջիկ ջան դու այսպես պետք է անես, որովհետև դա հարգի չի, դա ինձ պատիվ չի բերում, դու կփոշմանես, բայց հետո ուշ կլինի, ի՞նչի եք մտածում որ բոլոր աղջիկներներն են այդքանը հասկանում և զերծ մնում այդպիսի իրավիճակներից: Չէ ամենևին էլ այդպես չէ:


Ապեհ ջան ջան, նույն ձևով հայրը կարող է խորհուրդ տալ նաև իր որդուն, ով է ասում, որ ծնողական խորհրդի կարիք միայն աղջիկները ունեն, կամ որ աղջիկները ավելի հիմար են քան իրենց եղբայրները, որոնք պետք է միշտ քրոջը ճիշտ ուղու վրա կանգնեցնեն։ Չնայած խորհուրդ կարելի է նաև խելացի զավակին տալ, բայց կարծում եմ, էստեղ սեռը հեչ կապ չունի։ Եվ ընդհանրապես, ես գտնում եմ, որ մեր ծնողները մեզ իրավունք ունեն օգնել իրենց խորհուրդներով, բայց երբեք ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի որևէ մեկին ինչ որ բան արգելել, այն էլ անձնական հարցերում։ Ամեն մարդ ինքը պետք է կերտի իր կյանքը և միայն ու միայն ինքը պատասխանատու լինի իր արարքների համար։ Ձախողման դեպքում էլ ինքը իր գլխին խփի, ոչ թե ծնողներին մեղավոր հանի, որ՝ այ, եթե էն ժամանակ էսինչ բանը չարգելեիք, հիմա էսպես չէր լինի, կամ էն տղան ավելի լավն էր, չթողեցիք հանդիպեմ, սրա հետ ամուսնացա ու դժբախտացա։ Դա վերաբերում է թե տղաներին, թե աղջիկներին։ Ծնողները պետք է դաստիարակեն էնպիսի երեխաներ, որոնք ի վիճակի կլինեն ինքնուրույն որոշումներ կայացնելու, նույնիսկ ինքնուրույն որոշելու, թե ծնողի որ խորհուրդն է խելամիտ, որը՝ ոչ։ Չէ՞ որ ծնողն էլ կարող է երբեմն սխալվել։

----------

SSS (31.08.2010), Yevuk (01.09.2010), Երկնային (31.08.2010), Մանուլ (31.08.2010), ՆանՍ (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ապեհ ջան ջան, նույն ձևով հայրը կարող է խորհուրդ տալ նաև իր որդուն, ով է ասում, որ ծնողական խորհրդի կարիք միայն աղջիկները ունեն, կամ որ աղջիկները ավելի հիմար են քան իրենց եղբայրները, որոնք պետք է միշտ քրոջը ճիշտ ուղու վրա կանգնեցնեն։ Չնայած խորհուրդ կարելի է նաև խելացի զավակին տալ, բայց կարծում եմ, էստեղ սեռը հեչ կապ չունի։ Եվ ընդհանրապես, ես գտնում եմ, որ մեր ծնողները մեզ իրավունք ունեն օգնել իրենց խորհուրդներով, բայց երբեք ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի որևէ մեկին ինչ որ բան արգելել, այն էլ անձնական հարցերում։ Ամեն մարդ ինքը պետք է կերտի իր կյանքը և միայն ու միայն ինքը պատասխանատու լինի իր արարքների համար։ Ձախողման դեպքում էլ ինքը իր գլխին խփի, ոչ թե ծնողներին մեղավոր հանի, որ՝ այ, եթե էն ժամանակ էսինչ բանը չարգելեիք, հիմա էսպես չէր լինի, կամ էն տղան ավելի լավն էր, չթողեցիք հանդիպեմ, սրա հետ ամուսնացա ու դժբախտացա։ Դա վերաբերում է թե տղաներին, թե աղջիկներին։ Ծնողները պետք է դաստիարակեն էնպիսի երեխաներ, որոնք ի վիճակի կլինեն ինքնուրույն որոշումներ կայացնելու, նույնիսկ ինքնուրույն որոշելու, թե ծնողի որ խորհուրդն է խելամիտ, որը՝ ոչ։ Չէ՞ որ ծնողն էլ կարող է երբեմն սխալվել։


Այո կարող է խորհուրդ տալ, քանի որ հայրը անցել է կյանքի մեծ ուղի, ճանապարհ որը տղան չի անցել այդ տարիքում, ու նա ավելի շատ բան է տեսել քան իր որդին ու կարող է խորհուրդ տալ, գիտես որդիս սա էսպես արա, այդպես քո համար ավելի լավ կլինի, ես ունեմ տարիների փորձ ու մի բան որ ասում եմ իմ անձնական փորձից եմ ասում, այլ ոչ օդից վերցնում ու քեզ ասում եմ որ այսպես անես: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է քույր եղբայր փոխհարաբերություններին, ապա կասեմ հետևյալը: Քույրը պետք է լսի եղբորը ցանկացած հարցում, քանի որ նա աղջիկ է ու լինում լիքը դեպքեր որ աղջիկը բանից անտեղյակ է լինում, անում է բաներ չհհասկանալով, իսկ այդ ամենը իր եղբայրը կամ հայրը ծանոթ լինելով արգելում է նրան:

----------

tikopx (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Այո կարող է խորհուրդ տալ, քանի որ հայրը անցել է կյանքի մեծ ուղի, ճանապարհ որը տղան չի անցել այդ տարիքում, ու նա ավելի շատ բան է տեսել քան իր որդին ու կարող է խորհուրդ տալ, գիտես որդիս սա էսպես արա, այդպես քո համար ավելի լավ կլինի, ես ունեմ տարիների փորձ ու մի բան որ ասում եմ իմ անձնական փորձից եմ ասում, այլ ոչ օդից վերցնում ու քեզ ասում եմ որ այսպես անես: 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է քույր եղբայր փոխհարաբերություններին, ապա կասեմ հետևյալը: Քույրը պետք է լսի եղբորը ցանկացած հարցում, քանի որ նա աղջիկ է ու լինում լիքը դեպքեր որ աղջիկը բանից անտեղյակ է լինում, անում է բաներ չհհասկանալով, իսկ այդ ամենը իր եղբայրը կամ հայրը ծանոթ լինելով արգելում է նրան:


Գիտես, մտքերդ առնվազն վիրավորական են ցանկացած նորմալ աղջկա համար։ Ինչ է նշանակում նա աղջիկ է, բանից անտեղյակ է, դրա համար պետք է եղբայրն ու հայրը նրան արգելեն ինչ որ բաներ։  Ընդ որում, նա պետք է լսի եղբորը *ցանկացած* հարցում։ Իհարկե, համաձայն եմ, էն դեպքում, եթե քույրը հիվանդ է, ասենք դաուն է, թու, թու, թու, տնից տեղից հեռու, էդ դեպքում նա պետք է *ամեն* հարցում լսի, թե եղբորը, թե ոչ դաուն քրոջը, եթե ունի, թե մորը, թե հորը...

----------

Farfalla (31.08.2010), Kita (31.08.2010), SSS (31.08.2010), Yevuk (01.09.2010), Երկնային (31.08.2010), Մանուլ (31.08.2010), Ուլուանա (31.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.08.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

Մի քանի գրառում կարդալուց հետո նենց ուրախացա, որ եղբայր չունեմ: 

Իհարկե եղբայրները պետք ա օգնեն քույրերին, տան խորհուրդներ, բայց միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ աղջիկը դրա կարիքը ունի:

----------

Ariadna (31.08.2010), Kita (31.08.2010), SSS (31.08.2010), Yevuk (01.09.2010), ՆանՍ (31.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Քույր ցավոք սրտի չունեմ, ուստի կոնկրետ թեմայի վերաբերյալ բան չեմ կարող ասել, բայց մի բան եմ ուզում ասել: 

Էն որ տղաները իրենց իրավունք են վերապահում քույրերին ու ընկերուհիներին չթույլատրել որոշակի բաներ անել, ամեն արածի համար ատչոտ ներկայացնել իրենց ու իրենք կառավարեն իրենց քույրերի ու ընկերուհիների կյանքը, ընդամենը խոսում է այդ տղաների «բռնակալ» լինելու հոգեվիճակի մասին: Երևի ֆեոդալական ժամանակներից մնացած հոգեբանություն է այս բռնակալությունը, ավելի ճիշտ ստրկատիրական ժամանակաշրջաններից: Քույրերը պետք է այնքանով հաշվի առնեն եղբայրների կարծիքը, որքանով եղբայրներն են հաշվի առնում քույրերի կարծիքը ու իրենցից ոչ մեկը իրավունք չունի իր կարծիքը պարտադրել մյուսի վրա, որովհետև սա սխալ ու հիվանդագին հոգեբանություն է:

----------

Ariadna (31.08.2010), Chuk (31.08.2010), einnA (31.08.2010), Kita (31.08.2010), SSS (31.08.2010), Yevuk (01.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.09.2010), Երկնային (31.08.2010), Մանուլ (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Մի քանի գրառում կարդալուց հետո նենց ուրախացա, որ եղբայր չունեմ: 
> 
> Իհարկե եղբայրները պետք ա օգնեն քույրերին, տան խորհուրդներ, բայց միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ աղջիկը դրա կարիքը ունի:


Ֆարֆալլա ջան, խորհուրդը պետք է լինի փոխադարձ, ինչքան եղբայրը կարող է խորհուրդ տալ քրոջը, այնքան էլ քույրը եղբորը, էդտեղ կարծում եմ ամեն ինչ հավասար է։ Իսկ եղբայր դե որ չունես, չունես, ինչ արած, բայց իմացի, որ նորմալ եղբայրներ էլ են լինում, էս թեմայում մի անգամ գրել եմ, որ աղջկա համար կարող է լավ ընկերուհին քրոջ տեղ բռնել, բայց լավ եղբորը ոչ ոք չի փոխարինի, ես օրինակ իմ եղբորը չեմ փոխի 4-5 այլ եղբայրների և քույրերի հետ  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (31.08.2010), davidus (31.08.2010), Kita (31.08.2010), SSS (31.08.2010), tikopx (31.08.2010), Yevuk (01.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.09.2010), Երկնային (31.08.2010), Մանուլ (31.08.2010), Ուլուանա (31.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.08.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

> Այո կարող է խորհուրդ տալ, քանի որ հայրը անցել է կյանքի մեծ ուղի, ճանապարհ որը տղան չի անցել այդ տարիքում, ու նա ավելի շատ բան է տեսել քան իր որդին ու կարող է խորհուրդ տալ, գիտես որդիս սա էսպես արա, այդպես քո համար ավելի լավ կլինի, ես ունեմ տարիների փորձ ու մի բան որ ասում եմ իմ անձնական փորձից եմ ասում, այլ ոչ օդից վերցնում ու քեզ ասում եմ որ այսպես անես: 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է քույր եղբայր փոխհարաբերություններին, ապա կասեմ հետևյալը: Քույրը պետք է լսի եղբորը ցանկացած հարցում, քանի որ նա աղջիկ է ու լինում լիքը դեպքեր որ աղջիկը բանից անտեղյակ է լինում, անում է բաներ չհհասկանալով, իսկ այդ ամենը իր եղբայրը կամ հայրը ծանոթ լինելով արգելում է նրան:


Ապե ջան, բայց կան նաև շատ դեպքեր, երբ տղան էլ է բանից անտեղյակ լինում, բա էդ դեպքում ինչ պետք ա անել?




> Ֆարֆալլա ջան, խորհուրդը պետք է լինի փոխադարձ, ինչքան եղբայրը կարող է խորհուրդ տալ քրոջը, այնքան էլ քույրը եղբորը, էդտեղ կարծում եմ ամեն ինչ հավասար է։ Իսկ եղբայր դե որ չունես, չունես, ինչ արած, բայց իմացի, որ նորմալ եղբայրներ էլ են լինում, էս թեմայում մի անգամ գրել եմ, որ աղջկա համար կարող է լավ ընկերուհին քրոջ տեղ բռնել, բայց լավ եղբորը ոչ ոք չի փոխարինի, ես օրինակ իմ եղբորը չեմ փոխի 4-5 այլ եղբայրների և քույրերի հետ


Արիադնա ջան, գիտեմ, որ նորմալ եղբայրներ շատ կան, ես մանկուց երազել եմ  եղբայր ունենալու մասին, բայց որ կարդացի մի քանի գրառում հասկացա, որ սենց  ավելի լավա: 

Լավ եղբայր լինելու համար հեչ պարտադիր չի ցանկացաց առիթով խառնվել քրոջ  կյանքին ու ստիպել, որ քույրը ամեն հարցում իրենց լսի և ամեն քայլ անելուց  առաջ իրենց տեղյակ պահի դրա մասին: Լավ եղբայրը առաջին հերթին պետք ա լավ ընկեր  լինի քրոջ համար:

----------

Ariadna (31.08.2010), Kita (31.08.2010)

----------


## SSS

Քրոջ մոտ բավականաչափ հարգանք ունենալու դեպքում արգելքին երբեք չի հասնի խորհուրդն էլ հերիքա...

----------

davidus (31.08.2010), Երվանդ (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ֆարֆալլա ջան, խորհուրդը պետք է լինի փոխադարձ, ինչքան եղբայրը կարող է խորհուրդ տալ քրոջը, այնքան էլ քույրը եղբորը, էդտեղ կարծում եմ ամեն ինչ հավասար է։ Իսկ եղբայր դե որ չունես, չունես, ինչ արած, բայց իմացի, որ նորմալ եղբայրներ էլ են լինում, էս թեմայում մի անգամ գրել եմ, որ աղջկա համար կարող է լավ ընկերուհին քրոջ տեղ բռնել, բայց լավ եղբորը ոչ ոք չի փոխարինի, *ես օրինակ իմ եղբորը չեմ փոխի 4-5 այլ եղբայրների և քույրերի հետ*


Իսկ երկու տուփ օբիչնի պոռոշոկի՞  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Տղեքը ճիշտ են ասում. շատ բաներ կա, որ տղեքը ավելի շուտ են հասկանում քան աղջիկները: Մասնավորապես՝ տղեն տղուն ավելի շուտ ա ջոգում՝ նորմալ տղա ա, թե ինչ կենդանի ա: Իսկ աղջիկները կարան կտեր ուտեն ու սիրահարվեն: Նույնն էլ աղջիկների դեպքում ա՝ աղջիկները իրար շուտ են ճանաչում, իսկ տղաները կարան կտեր ուտեն ու շատ բաներ չնկատեն: Ինչ վերաբերում ա տարբեր թողել չթողելներին ամեն մարդու մոտ թողել չթողելու աստիճանը տարբեր ա, բայց ընկերուհուն կամ քրոջը ամեն ինչ թողող՝ այսինք լրիվ իրանց խելքին ու ճիշտ վարքին վստահող տղամարդիկ քիչ կան հայերիս մեջ: Դա գալիս է նրանից, որ մենք պատասխանատվություն ենք զգում մեր քույրերի, կանանց, ընկերուհիների ու աղջիկների նկատմամբ: Թողել չթողելու աստիճանն է տարբեր ամեն մեկի մոտ, մեկ էլ էն, որ մեկը ինչ որ բան արգելում է շրջապատի նաև կարծիքից ելնելով, մյուսը՝ զուտ տվյալ օրիորդի անվտանգությունից ելնելով: Մի խոսքով, ով ինչքան քյառթու կար, էդքան քյառթու էլ մնալու ա: Եվ այս ամենի հետ հանդերձ՝ արա դե լավն ենք էլի, լավը  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (01.09.2010), davidus (31.08.2010), tikopx (31.08.2010), Երվանդ (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Գիտես, մտքերդ առնվազն վիրավորական են ցանկացած նորմալ աղջկա համար։ Ինչ է նշանակում նա աղջիկ է, բանից անտեղյակ է, դրա համար պետք է եղբայրն ու հայրը նրան արգելեն ինչ որ բաներ։  Ընդ որում, նա պետք է լսի եղբորը *ցանկացած* հարցում։ Իհարկե, համաձայն եմ, էն դեպքում, եթե քույրը հիվանդ է, ասենք դաուն է, թու, թու, թու, տնից տեղից հեռու, էդ դեպքում նա պետք է *ամեն* հարցում լսի, թե եղբորը, թե ոչ դաուն քրոջը, եթե ունի, թե մորը, թե հորը...


Չէ, պետք չէ անպայն դաուն լինել. ուղղակի պետք է հասկանալ, որ կան բաներ իրենք ընդհանրապես պատկերացում չունեն դրա մասին ու որ ասում են լսել է պետք:




> Ապե ջան, բայց կան նաև շատ դեպքեր, երբ տղան էլ է բանից անտեղյակ լինում, բա էդ դեպքում ինչ պետք ա անել?


Արի չխառնենք իրար, դա լրիվ այլ թեմա է:

----------

tikopx (31.08.2010)

----------


## davidus

Ժողովուրդ, ես էլ քույր ունեմ, ինձնից փոքր: Չեմ ուզում գլուխ գովալ, բայց էսքան ժամանակ քույրս չի արել մի բան, որ ես ստիպված լինեմ հաջորդ անգամ դա նրան արգելել: Ինքը շատ լավ գիտի թե մեր տան դրվածքը, և թե իմ բնավորությունը: Ու դեռևս արգելելու "ստադիա"-ին չեմ հասել: 

Ասածս ինչ ա, արգելել պետք չի, ուղղակի արեք, դաստիարակեք (խոսքը ծնողների մասին է) էնպես, որ արգելելուն չհասնի: Եթե բանը հասավ արգելելուն, ուրեմն ինչ-որ մի տեղ թերացել եք, սխալ եք բացատրել, հասկացրել, որ թույլատրելիի սահմանը անցել է:

Հ.Գ. Մարդը, մինչև սեփական որոշումներ ընդունելու համար հասունանալը, անցնում է բավականին երկար ճանապարը, որի մեջ մտնում են դաստիարակությունը, շրջապատը, աշխարհընկալումը, աշխարհայացի ձևավորումը: Ու եթե մարդուն ուղղություն տվող, արգելող, ստիպող ազդակներ չեղան, ապա 50% վստահությամբ ասում եմ, որ այդ մարդը կդառնա հանցագործ կամ թիթեռնիկ (կախված սեռից կամ անկախ  :LOL:  ): Ինձ համար ընդունելի չի էն միտքը, թե մարդը վաղ հասակից պիտի որոշումները ինքնուրույն ընդունի: Որոշումները ինքնուրույն ընդունելու համար նա դեռ շատ հաց ու պանիր պիտի ուտի:

----------

tikopx (31.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ինչ-որ երկար բարակ գրելու փոխարեն երկու նկար:

Եղբոր նորմալ դեր քրոջ կյանքում՝




Եղբոր աննորմալ դեր քրոջ կյանքում՝

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.09.2010), Ariadna (31.08.2010), einnA (31.08.2010), Kita (31.08.2010), Ribelle (04.09.2010), tikopx (31.08.2010), Yellow Raven (01.09.2010), Yevuk (01.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.09.2010), Երկնային (01.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (31.08.2010), Ձայնալար (31.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Երկու վիճակն էլ լինում ա, ուզում ա քուրդ լինի, ուզում ա ախպերդ: Ամբողջ խնդիրը համամասնությունների մեջ ա  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (31.08.2010), einnA (31.08.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ժողովուրդ, ես էլ քույր ունեմ, ինձնից փոքր: Չեմ ուզում գլուխ գովալ, բայց էսքան ժամանակ քույրս չի արել մի բան, որ ես ստիպված լինեմ հաջորդ անգամ դա նրան արգելել: Ինքը շատ լավ գիտի թե մեր տան դրվածքը, և թե իմ բնավորությունը: Ու դեռևս արգելելու "ստադիա"-ին չեմ հասել: 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, արգելել պետք չի, ուղղակի արեք, դաստիարակեք (խոսքը ծնողների մասին է) էնպես, որ արգելելուն չհասնի: Եթե բանը հասավ արգելելուն, ուրեմն ինչ-որ մի տեղ թերացել եք, սխալ եք բացատրել, հասկացրել, որ թույլատրելիի սահմանը անցել է:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մարդը, մինչև սեփական որոշումներ ընդունելու համար հասունանալը, անցնում է բավականին երկար ճանապարը, որի մեջ մտնում են դաստիարակությունը, շրջապատը, աշխարհընկալումը, աշխարհայացի ձևավորումը: Ու եթե մարդուն ուղղություն տվող, արգելող, ստիպող ազդակներ չեղան, ապա 50% վստահությամբ ասում եմ, որ այդ մարդը կդառնա հանցագործ կամ թիթեռնիկ (կախված սեռից կամ անկախ  ): Ինձ համար ընդունելի չի էն միտքը, թե մարդը վաղ հասակից պիտի որոշումները ինքնուրույն ընդունի: Որոշումները ինքնուրույն ընդունելու համար նա դեռ շատ հաց ու պանիր պիտի ուտի:


Դավիթ ջան, խոսքը ոչ թե ծնող-զավակ, այլ քույր-եղբայր հարաբերությունների մասին է: Ի՞նչ իրավունք ունի 18 տարեկան տղան 18 տարեկան քրոջը ինչ-որ բան արգելել: Նրանից խելացի է՞: Թե՞ նրանից շատ է կյանք տեսել:

----------

Ariadna (31.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

կան տղաներ,նույնիսկ ճանաչում եմ , որ նրանից շատ է կյանք տեսել,դեռ 15 տարեկանից

----------


## Շինարար

> Դավիթ ջան, խոսքը ոչ թե ծնող-զավակ, այլ քույր-եղբայր հարաբերությունների մասին է: Ի՞նչ իրավունք ունի 18 տարեկան տղան 18 տարեկան քրոջը ինչ-որ բան արգելել: Նրանից խելացի է՞: Թե՞ նրանից շատ է կյանք տեսել:


Իմ կրտսեր եղբայրն ինձ կարող ա նույնիսկ ինչ-որ բան արգելի, էն դեպքում, որ ես տղա եմ :Jpit:  Նույնը հակառակը, որովհետև ամենքս էլ ինչ-որ պահի կարող է ինչ-որ բան չհասկանանք, քույրերն ու եղբայրները հենց դրա համար են կոչվում հարազատ, որ այդտեղ ինչ-որ իրավունքների հարց գենետիկորեն չպիտի լինի, կա ջանացավություն ու վերջ: Ու սա քյառթություն չի, հարազատ քույր չունեմ, փոխարենը եղբայր ունեմ, ու լիքը եղել ա, որ ինչ-որ բան արգելել եմ իրան ու ինքը սխալ ա իմ արգելելը համարել ու լսել ա ինձ ու լիքը հակառակն էլ ա եղել, ես էլ եմ լսող :Jpit:  Ու չէի ուզենա էնպիսի քույր ունենալ, ով ինձ կասեր, թե դու իրավունք չունես ինձ էս ինչ բանն արգելելու, այլ էնպիսի քույր կուզեի, որ ես էլ եմ մարդ չէ՞ ու մեկ-մեկ ու գուցե հաճախ հիմարություններ եմ անում, եթե ոչ հաճախ, ապա գոնե մեկ-մեկ արգելեր ինձ անելու էդ հիմարությունները: Չեմ հասկանում ու չեմ հավատում էն աղջիկներին, որ ասում են՝ իմեղբայրը էնքան ազատամիտ ու լայնախոհ ա, որ երբեք ինձ ոչինչ չի արգելի, դա ազատամտություն չի, իմ կարծիքով, դա անտարբերություն ա, ու էն խոսքերն էլ լուրջ չեմ համարում, թե ինքը ինձ վստահում ա և այլն, մարդը սխալական ա, բոլորս էլ հակված ենք սխալներ անելու ու փառք Աստծո, որ մեր կողքին հարազատներ կան, ովքեր հնարավորինս նվազեցնում են մեր էն սխալները գործելու հավանականությունը, որոնք կարող են ճակատագրական լինել: Իհարկե ամեն ինչ ունի իր չափը: Ավելորդ հոգատարությունը կարող է կաշկանդել, բայց իմ կարծիքով դա նախընտրելի է անտարբերությունից, իսկ լավագույն տարբերակը ոսկե միջինն է, որին անսխալական մարդիկ են կարողանում հասնել, իսկ այդպիսի մարդկանց ես չեմ հանդիպել, բոլորս էլ երբեմն ավելորդ հոգատարկարող ենք լինել, երբեմն անտարբեր այն պահին, երբ ամենաշատը կա մեր հոգատարության կարիքը: Սա ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն ա թեմայի շուրջ, որն այսքան շատ քննարկվեց ու ստիպեց ինձ, որ մի բան էլ ես ասեմ, ոչ ոքի ոչինչ չեմ ուզում համոզել, ինձ էլ, խնդրում եմ, չհամոզել :Smile:

----------

davidus (01.09.2010), tikopx (31.08.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Կարծիքս արտահայտածներ շատ կան, դրա համար կփորձեմ համառոտ լինել: Ինքս եղբայր չունեմ, հայրս էլ խիստ չի եղել երբեք, բայց երբեք էլ ինձ մոտ ոչ մի խնդիր չի էղել ինչ-որ բան արգելելու կապակցությամբ կամ այնպիսի խնդիր, որ եղբոր կամ հոր միջամտության կարիք լինի: Դեպք ա պատահել ուշ էլ եմ տուն էկել, դիսկո էլ եմ գնացել: Հետո՞....: Չեմ հասկանում, թե դիսկոյում էդ ինչ մի կա, որ կարելի ա արգելել: Ձեր քրոջը կարող ա տղա մոտենա՞....ու ի՞նչ: Արգելելու փոխարեն ձեր քրոջը «կյանք» սովորեցրեք, սովորեցրեք, թե ինչպես «նմանների» դեմ պայքարել, տարբերակել լավը վատից: Չեմ կարծում, թե ձեր քույրերը այդքան հիմար են:  :Wink:  Նենց եք խոսում, ոնց որ եթե աղջիկը եղբայր չունի, ուրեմն ինքը կործանված ա, ինքը անպայման պետք ա սխալ ճանապարհով գնա, սխալ քայլեր անի: Ամեն մարդ իր գլխի տերն է:  :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (01.09.2010), Ariadna (01.09.2010), Ribelle (04.09.2010), ՆանՍ (02.09.2010)

----------


## Firegirl777

Ոչ եղբայր ունեմ, ոչ հայր, հիմա էլ ամուսինս է ձեռքիս տանջվում, որովհետև ամեն անգամ երբ ուզում է ինչ-որ բան արգելել, կատաղում եմ, կռիվֆ եմ տալիս ու ի վերջո հասնում իմ ուզածին, արդեն սովորել եմ ինքս որոշումներ կայացնել, ի դեպ կռվում ու վիճում եմ իմ որոշման համար, միայն այն պատճառով, որ գիտակցում եմ, որ մինչև այդ որոշմանը գալը ես արդեն գցել բռնել եմ, բոլոր կողմ և դեմերը նայել եմ ու նոր միայն արտահայտել ցանկությունս:

----------

Ariadna (01.09.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իմ կրտսեր եղբայրն ինձ կարող ա նույնիսկ ինչ-որ բան արգելի, էն դեպքում, որ ես տղա եմ


Դու գուցե բացառություն ես։ Այն տղաներին, ովքեր ասում են իրենց քրոջը, որ "դու այս տղայի հետ չես հանդիպելու, որովհետև ինքը լավ տղա չի", հլը քույրը փորձի ասել "դու այդ աղջկա հետ չես հանդիպելու, որովհետև նա լավ աղջիկ չի", ես կնայեի, թե ինչպես "խելոք կընդունեին" քրոջ դրած արգելքը։ Խոսքը բացարձակ մեծամասնության մասին է, այլ ոչ թե բոլորի։

----------

Yevuk (01.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դու գուցե բացառություն ես։ Այն տղաներին, ովքեր ասում են իրենց քրոջը, որ "դու այս տղայի հետ չես հանդիպելու, որովհետև ինքը լավ տղա չի", հլը քույրը փորձի ասել "դու այդ աղջկա հետ չես հանդիպելու, որովհետև նա լավ աղջիկ չի", ես կնայեի, թե ինչպես "խելոք կընդունեին" քրոջ դրած արգելքը։ Խոսքը բացարձակ մեծամասնության մասին է, այլ ոչ թե բոլորի։


Լավ, էնպիսի օրինակ բերեցիր, որ տնաշեն, կյանքի կեսի ընտրության հարցում հազար ախպեր լինի, դա կյանքի ամենամեծ քայլն ա, այլ բան ա, որ հոգատար ախպոր արգելել փորձելը չի նշանակում, որ ինքը բոբոյ ա, ուղղակի ինքը մտածում ա իր քրոջ երջանկության մասին, քույրն էլ ինքն ա ի վերջո որոշում՝ ինչքան ա մեծ իր սերը, ենթարկի ախպորը, թե փախնի սիրած տղայի հետ չոլերում ապրելու :Jpit:  ես նկատի ունեի ադեկվատ մարդկանց փոխհարաբերություններ, որտեղ արգելել փորձելը նույնքան նորմալ ա, որքան չենթարկվելը :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Լավ, էնպիսի օրինակ բերեցիր, որ տնաշեն, կյանքի կեսի ընտրության հարցում հազար ախպեր լինի, դա կյանքի ամենամեծ քայլն ա, այլ բան ա, որ հոգատար ախպոր արգելել փորձելը չի նշանակում, որ ինքը բոբոյ ա, ուղղակի ինքը մտածում ա իր քրոջ երջանկության մասին, քույրն էլ ինքն ա ի վերջո որոշում՝ ինչքան ա մեծ իր սերը, ենթարկի ախպորը, թե փախնի սիրած տղայի հետ չոլերում ապրելու ես նկատի ունեի ադեկվատ մարդկանց փոխհարաբերություններ, որտեղ արգելել փորձելը նույնքան նորմալ ա, որքան չենթարկվելը


Իսկ ավելի լավ չէ՞, եթե եղբայրը ոչ թե արգելի, այլ հանգիստ բացատրի։ Այդ դեպքում քույրն էլ ավելի ադեկվատ կվերաբերվի եղբոր կարծիքին, քան արգելելու դեպքում։ Եվ եթե այնուամենայնիվ որոշի այդ տղայի հետ իր կյանքը կապել, կարիք չունենա փախնել չոլերը։

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ավելի լավ չէ՞, եթե եղբայրը ոչ թե արգելի, այլ հանգիստ բացատրի։ Այդ դեպքում քույրն էլ ավելի ադեկվատ կվերաբերվի եղբոր կարծիքին, քան արգելելու դեպքում։ Եվ եթե այնուամենայնիվ որոշի այդ տղայի հետ իր կյանքը կապել, կարիք չունենա փախնել չոլերը։


Եսիմ, գուցե ավելի լավ ա, բայց վերևի գրառումում ասացի, որ հարազատների մեջ ջանացավությունն ա խոսում ու քույր և եղբոր հարաբերություններում նման տարբերակ.
-Իմ քույր, այդ տղան լավ տղա չի, որովհետև և այլն…
-Ես սիրում եմ նրան և ինձ համար միևնույնն է:
-Դու իմ քույրն ես, ես քեզ երջանկություն եմ մաղթում, դու նաև հասուն մարդ ես, կարող ես ինքդ որոշել, թե ինչպես տնօիրնել քո ճակատագիրը և այլն...
նու տեքստը բնականաբար կամայական է:
Նման զրույցը, նման հարաբերությունները ես ընկալում եմ շինծու, ես իմ հարազատների հետ էդպես չէի կարողանա :Smile: 
Էլի եմ ասում, գուցե ճիշտը դայ ա, բայց էդպիսի դեպքերում իմ նախընտրած «սխալ» ձևը ավելի մարդկային, իսկական, կյանքից ա ինձ թվում, ու ես ոչ ոքի ոչինչ չեմ համոզում, խնդրեցի չէ՞ ինձ էլ չհամոզել, առավել ևս որ ոչ ոք «չի տուժում» իմ այսպես մտածելու պատճառով, ես քույր չունեմ :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Եսիմ, գուցե ավելի լավ ա, բայց վերևի գրառումում ասացի, որ հարազատների մեջ ջանացավությունն ա խոսում ու քույր և եղբոր հարաբերություններում նման տարբերակ.
> -Իմ քույր, այդ տղան լավ տղա չի, որովհետև և այլն…
> -Ես սիրում եմ նրան և ինձ համար միևնույնն է:
> -Դու իմ քույրն ես, ես քեզ երջանկություն եմ մաղթում, դու նաև հասուն մարդ ես, կարող ես ինքդ որոշել, թե ինչպես տնօիրնել քո ճակատագիրը և այլն...
> նու տեքստը բնականաբար կամայական է:
> Նման զրույցը, նման հարաբերությունները ես ընկալում եմ շինծու, ես իմ հարազատների հետ էդպես չէի կարողանա
> Էլի եմ ասում, գուցե ճիշտը դայ ա, բայց էդպիսի դեպքերում իմ նախընտրած «սխալ» ձևը ավելի մարդկային, իսկական, կյանքից ա ինձ թվում, ու ես ոչ ոքի ոչինչ չեմ համոզում, խնդրեցի չէ՞ ինձ էլ չհամոզել, առավել ևս որ ոչ ոք «չի տուժում» իմ այսպես մտածելու պատճառով, ես քույր չունեմ


Շինարար ջան, սա հանրամատչելի ֆորում է, որտեղ մեր գրառումները մենակ ես ու դու չենք կարդում։ Այնպես որ սա զուտ մեկս մեկին համոզելու խոսակցություն չէ։
Կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ։ Մի ժամանակ որոշել էի վարել սովորել, մեքենա գնել։ Քեռիս փաստարկներ բերեց, որ դա այս պահին նպատակահարմար չէ։ Ես էլ մի քիչ մտածեցի, զգացի, որ ճիշտ է ասում։ Հակառակն էլ է եղել, որ ինձ համոզել են, սակայն ես իմ կարծիքին եմ մնացել։ Մի քանի տարի առաջ Մոսկվա էի գնալու, ամբողջ տնով չէին ուզում թողնել, վախենում էին, որ սկինհեդները ինձ կսպանեն։ Իսկ իմ հետազոտությունները ցույց էին տալիս, որ դա նույնն է, ինչ փողոց դուրս չգալ մեքենայի տակ ընկնելու վախից։ Մի խոսքով, չկարողացան համոզել, գնացի։ Հիմա իրենք էլ են ընդունում, որ սխալվում էին, և մի քանի օրով Մոսկվա այցելության մեջ մահացու վտանգ պետք չէ փնտրել։ Եթե այն ժամանակ փորձեին արգելել (ասենք, անձնագիրս վերցնեին, պահեին), հնարավոր է, որ շատ կտրուկ քայլերի դիմեի (չեմ ուզում մանրանալ)։
Այն, ինչ դու անվանում ես շինծու հարաբերություններ, նորմալ մարդկային հարաբերություններ են։ Իսկ քո "իսկական, կյանքից" ձևը գալիս է անվստահությունից, դիմացինին մարդավարի բացատրելու անկարողությունից, երբեմն նաև ինքնահաստատվելու ձգտումից (ինչ տղա եմ, է, խոսքս օրենք է)։ Իհարկե, այս ամենը ԻՄՀԿ։

----------

Ambrosine (01.09.2010), Ariadna (01.09.2010), Chuk (01.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Այն, ինչ դու անվանում ես շինծու հարաբերություններ, նորմալ մարդկային հարաբերություններ են։ Իսկ քո "իսկական, կյանքից" ձևը գալիս է անվստահությունից, դիմացինին մարդավարի բացատրելու անկարողությունից, երբեմն նաև ինքնահաստատվելու ձգտումից (ինչ տղա եմ, է, խոսքս օրենք է)։ Իհարկե, այս ամենը ԻՄՀԿ։


Էդ նորմալ մարդկային հարաբերությունները ինձ համար ձանձրալի ա ու շինծու :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթ ջան, խոսքը ոչ թե ծնող-զավակ, այլ քույր-եղբայր հարաբերությունների մասին է: Ի՞նչ իրավունք ունի 18 տարեկան տղան 18 տարեկան քրոջը ինչ-որ բան արգելել: Նրանից խելացի է՞: Թե՞ նրանից շատ է կյանք տեսել:


Դավ ջան, հասկանում եմ ու տեսել եմ, որ թեման ոչ թե ծնող-զավակ, այլ քույր-եղբայր հարաբերությունների մասին է: Ասածս այն էր, որ մինչև քո ասած 18 տարեկան եղբոր` 18 տարեկան քրոջ "գործերին" խառնվելը էդ երեխաներին իրենց ծնողներն են դաստիարակում: Ու նրանք պետք է հնարավորինս փոքր տեղ թողեն, որպեսզի եղբայրը քրոջը 18 տարեկանում նոր-նոր սկսի "իր արևին" արգելել-չարգելել: Վերևում Ձայնալարը ճիշտ բան էր գրել: Էդ գրառումը մի հատ էլ կարդա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:13 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:08 ----------




> Դու գուցե բացառություն ես։ Այն տղաներին, ովքեր ասում են իրենց քրոջը, որ "դու այս տղայի հետ չես հանդիպելու, որովհետև ինքը լավ տղա չի", հլը քույրը փորձի ասել "դու այդ աղջկա հետ չես հանդիպելու, որովհետև նա լավ աղջիկ չի", ես կնայեի, թե ինչպես "խելոք կընդունեին" քրոջ դրած արգելքը։ Խոսքը բացարձակ մեծամասնության մասին է, այլ ոչ թե բոլորի։


Համաձայն չեմ:

----------


## Երկնային

_էհհհ տղաներ, թերագնահատում եք աղջիկներին, թերագնահատում  չեք էլ պատկերացնում ինչքան վիրավորական կարա լինի էն, որ աղջիկներին հերիք չի անուղեղների տեղ եք դրել, ոնց որ սեփական ուղեղով մտածելու ունակություն չունեն, պետք ա ծամեք դնեք բերանը, որ սովից չմեռնեն… բա էն խեղճ աղջիկնե՞րն ինչ ասեն, որ ախպեր չունեն, ու դրա համար ձեր ասած՝ համարյա անդունդի եզրին են կանգնել…  

սաղ կյանքս երազել եմ ախպեր ունենալ, բայց հաստատ իմ պատկերացրած ախպերը ձեր ներկայացրածից չի… համարյա համոզեցիք, որ իմ պատկերացրածը Ձմեռ Պապիկի պատմությունից ա, ուղղակի մեծերի համար  
ասա բա քեզ պե՞տք էր, որ էս թեման բացեցիր _

----------

Ambrosine (01.09.2010), Ariadna (01.09.2010), Yevuk (01.09.2010), Էլիզե (01.09.2010), ՆանՍ (02.09.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Էդ նորմալ մարդկային հարաբերությունները ինձ համար ձանձրալի ա ու շինծու


Դրայվի ու ձանձրույթը փարատելու համար ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ կան

----------

Ariadna (01.09.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Դավ ջան, հասկանում եմ ու տեսել եմ, որ թեման ոչ թե ծնող-զավակ, այլ քույր-եղբայր հարաբերությունների մասին է: Ասածս այն էր, որ մինչև քո ասած 18 տարեկան եղբոր` 18 տարեկան քրոջ "գործերին" խառնվելը էդ երեխաներին իրենց ծնողներն են դաստիարակում: Ու նրանք պետք է հնարավորինս փոքր տեղ թողեն, որպեսզի եղբայրը քրոջը 18 տարեկանում նոր-նոր սկսի "իր արևին" արգելել-չարգելել: Վերևում Ձայնալարը ճիշտ բան էր գրել: Էդ գրառումը մի հատ էլ կարդա:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:13 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:08 ----------
> 
> Համաձայն չեմ:


Դավիթ ջան, կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ: Զարմիկս (ով ամեն դեպքում հիանալի անձնավորություն է) մի անգամ ինձ ասաց` իմանամ քույրս ծխում է, գլուխը կջարդեմ: Ի դեպ, ինքն անձամբ ծխում է: Ի դեպ, քույրն իրենից մեծ է: Քո կարծիքով դա նորմա՞լ վերաբերմունք է:

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթ ջան, կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ: Զարմիկս (ով ամեն դեպքում հիանալի անձնավորություն է) մի անգամ ինձ ասաց` իմանամ քույրս ծխում է, գլուխը կջարդեմ: Ի դեպ, ինքն անձամբ ծխում է: Ի դեպ, քույրն իրենից մեծ է: Քո կարծիքով դա նորմա՞լ վերաբերմունք է:


ՄԻգուցեհասկանալով, որ ծխելը լավ բան չէ, ուզում է իր քրոջը հետ պահի դրանից: Ամեն դեպքում, գլուխ ջարդել չարժի:

----------


## Katka

Թեմայի վերնագիրը ճիշտ ա՞:

----------


## Շինարար

> Դրայվի ու ձանձրույթը փարատելու համար ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ կան


Դայանա, ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան էի ասում, եթե էդ իմ ասածը արվում ա որպես դրայվի ու ձանրույթը փարատելու *մտադիր* միջոց, դա էլ ավելի շինծու ա, ես խոսում եմ մարդկային հարաբերությունների տարերայնության, անգիտակիցը գիտակիցից վեր կանգնելու մասին, որը այն դեպքում ա ավելի ուժեղ, երբ այդ մարդկանց միջև կապը առավել հզոր ա, առավել ենթագիտակցությամբ, ոչ տրամաբանությամբ պայմանավորված, երբ դա արյան և ոչ ուղեղի կապ ա, ու ես էդ մարդկային քաղաքակրթությամբ մինչև վերջ չհղկված վիճակն եմ նախընտրում, ու էն վիճակը, որը ինձ ա բնորոշ, այսինքն էն թվերի մարդկանց վիճակն էլ իմ դուրս չի գալիս, որ կարող էին հարազատին սպանել ցեղի պատիվը գետնովը տալու համար, ու ես ոսկե միջինն էլ չեմ ընտրում, ես իմ ձևն եմ սիրում էնպես, ինչպես երևի ամենքը իր ձևը, որը ոչ էս ծայրահեղությունն ա, ոչ էն, ոչ էլ երկուսի կենտրոնում գտնվող ինչ-որ ոսկե միջին, այ էլի այդ երկու ծայրահեղությունների արանքում ա, բայց չգիտեմ ոսկե միջինից դեպի որ կողմ ա ավելի շատ, այլ գիտեմ, որ դա էն տեղն ա, որտեղ ես եմ, դա էնձևն ա, որ ինձ ա դուր գալիս, ու թող ես սխալ լինեմ, թող երիցս շանթահարի ինձ Ալլահը կամ ավելի երկրային մտրակի ութսուն հարվածներով պատժի արժանանամ, գուցե այդ դեպքում ուրանամ էլ ասածս բարձրաձայն, բայց միայն բարձրաձայն:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ըստ ոմանց կարծիքների, քիչ ա մնում եղբայրն իրավունք ունենա քրոջը չադրա հագցնել ու առանց չադրայի թույլ չտալ դուրս գալ տնից: 
Դուրս եկեք վերջապես «նախնադարյան» հասարակարգից: Ոչ ոք, բացարձակապես ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի տնօրինել թեկուզ ամենամոտ ազգակցականի ճակատագիրը: Ոչ ոք առավելություն չունի դիմացինի նկատմամբ: Ու յուրաքանչյուր ոք ինքն է իր ճակատագրի տերը: Մարդն իր սխալների վրա է սովորում:
Լավ, մի էսպիսի օրինակ պատկերացնենք: Եղբայրը ամեն կերպ տնօրինել է քրոջ կյանքը ու քույրը բացարձակապես ինքնուրույնություն չի ունեցել: Բայց եկել է մի պահ ու քույրը մենակ է մնացել: Հիմա ի՞նչ, գնա ինչ-որ տեղից իրա համար եղբայր ճարի, որ էլի իրան ուղղորդի՞...

----------

A.r.p.i. (03.09.2010), Arpine (13.08.2011), Chilly (03.09.2010), Chuk (03.09.2010), Tig (03.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.09.2010)

----------

